# Star Citizen, Babylon 6 Projekt



## Antarius-Angel (12. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag,

 

da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es hier schon erlaubt ist Mitglieder für eine Star Citizen Organisation zu suchen möchte ich mich nur sehr kurz fassen und für detaillierte Informationen auf unser Präsentationsthema bei Star Citizen Online verweisen:

http://forum.star-citizen-news-radi.../4864-Freie-Falken-und-das-Babylon-6-Projekt/

 

Vielleicht kennen einige von euch auch Star Citizen noch nicht dann möchte ich euch hier drei Videos zur Verfügung stellen:

 

Was ist Star Citizen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_3zu0z4_l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wie sieht Star Citizen aus?

Video-Grafik:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8EC4WHPxnrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ingame Grafik, gibt es zwei Videos einmal zum MMO Part)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_zTVVG-WF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Und zum Singel Player)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qexLUpQJPw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Das sind zum Großteil Videos von der letzten Citizen Con, die sehr beeindruckend war. Leider bis her alles auf Englisch, eine Lokalisierung soll aber für das spätere Spiel erscheinen.

 

Nun wie Ihr euch vermutlich denken könnt möchte ich hier nicht nur für unsere Organisation die Freien Falken sondern auch für unser Projekt das sich Babylon 6 nennt Werbung machen.

Bei diesem Projekt geht es darum das wir gemeinsam mit 32 weiteren Organisationen (wo auch übrigens gern Mitglieder aufgenommen werden), eine Raumstation im Stil von Babylon 5 (eine SF-Serie von 1994 bis 1998) erschaffen möchten. Es wurde bereits angesagt das dies mit der Zeit in Star Citizen möglich sein wird, also Raumstationen selbst zu verwalten. Auch wenn dies nicht gleich zu Beginn von Star Citizen der Fall sein wird.

 

Der Schwerpunkt unserer Organisation liegt im Dynamischen Gruppen Spiel und dem Fokus auf Einzelspieler und Multi-Player. Also Schiffe die für einzelne Spieler oder eine kleine Crew geeignet sind. Wir werden keine Kompleten zweige Abdecken jedoch einzelne Abstecher in jeden Bereich anstreben so, dass unsere Mitglieder die Möglichkeit haben das ganze Spiel Star Citizen zu genießen. Auch wenn wir nie so stark in einem Speziellen Bereich sein werden wie andere Organisationen die schon heute deutlich größer sind. ^^

Uns ist es wichtiger eine kleine nette Gemeinschaft zu etablieren als uns in einer Großen Massen Gilde / Organisation zu verlieren. 

 

Sollte unsere Organisation oder unser Projekt in Star Citizen euer Interesse geweckt haben, würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen würdet und sollte Star Citizen euch generell interessieren so schaut doch mal ruhig rein.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (15. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag,

 

ich möchte euch hier mit darüber informieren, das wir etwas neues für unser Babylon 6 Projekt ausgearbeitet haben:

 

[SIZE=18pt]Babylon 6 Flottenmanöver[/SIZE]

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/51-Babylon-6-Flottenmanöver/

 

[SIZE=18pt]Detaillierter Ablauf der Babylon 6 Flotten Manöver[/SIZE]

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Th...blauf-der-Babylon-6-Flotten-Manöver-Beispiel/


----------



## Antarius-Angel (17. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag,

die freien Falken haben nun ein umfangreiches Inhaltsverzeichnis, falls Ihr also noch eine Organisation sucht, schaut ruhig mal rein. 
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/53-Inhaltsverzeichnis-der-freien-Falken

 

Derzeit kann man übrigens Star Citizen kostenlos Spielen 

Hier der Gamestar Artikel wo sie darüber berichten:

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/star-citizen/news/star_citizen,48820,3237697.html


----------



## Antarius-Angel (23. Oktober 2015)

​ wir suchen auch weiter hin Mitglieder, falls Ihr möchtet könnt Ihr mir auch hier direckt eine PN schicken.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (29. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend,

es ist schon etwas spät drum nur die schnelle Information:

Wir haben unser Inhaltsverzeichnis über der Babylon 6 Projekt weiter ausgebaut und es gibt nun ein paar neue Themen.

Sollte euch das Projekt interessieren schaut doch mal rein und wenn Ihr möchtet hinterlasst im Gäste Bereich ruhig nen Beitrag was Ihr von dem Babylon 6 Projekt haltet. 

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/33-Inhaltsverzeichnis-zur-Raumstation-Babylon-6/


----------



## Antarius-Angel (6. November 2015)

Hi,

möchte hier lediglich kurz anmerken das wir unser Inhaltsverzeichnis neu Designt haben, wir hoffen es bringt nun etwas mehr struktur rein, so das jeder schneller die Themen findet die Ihn oder Sie am Babylon 6 Projekt interessieren:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/33-Inhaltsverzeichnis-zur-Raumstation-Babylon-6

Die ursprüngliche Übersicht, ist in chronologischer Reinfolge etwas weiter unten noch vorhanden.

Diese Woche gab es zu dem eine Reihe neuer Themen:

Bündnissystem der Raumstation Babylon 6 im Detail
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/141-Bündnissystem-der-Raumstation-Babylon-6-im-Detail/

Freelancer im Babylon 6 Projekt
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/144-​Freelancer-im-Babylon-6-Projekt/

Besucher und Outsider von Babylon 6
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/145-Besucher-und-Outsider-von-Babylon-6/

Das Wirtschaftssystem von Babylon 6
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/146-Das-Wirtschaftssystem-von-Babylon-6/
(dieses Thema werden wir vermutlich noch ein wenig überarbeiten)

Abteilungen auf einer Raumstation (theoretisch)
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/120-Abteilungen-auf-einer-Raumstation-theoretisch/


Aktivitäten eines Besatzungsmitglieds der Sicherheit
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/130-Aktivitäten-eines-Besatzungsmitglieds-der-Sicherheit/

Crew-Planer Konzept - Planung
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/129-Crew-Planer-Konzept-Planung/

Raumstation Babylon 6 – Finanzplanung
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/128-Raumstation-Babylon-6-–-Finanzplanung/

Einnahmen und personeller Aufwand der Station
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/132-Einnahmen-und-personeller-Aufwand-der-Station/


----------



## Antarius-Angel (10. November 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte euch hier mit aufzeigen das es drei neue Themen bei uns gibt.
Das erste befasst sich erneut mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit der Station und der Potenziellen Gewinn verteilung.

Kosten der Raumstation und Gewinnverteilung
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/149-Kosten-der-Raumstation-und-Gewinnverteilung/

Das zweite und dritte hingegen drehen sich um die Forschung und wie Babylon 6 dabei unterstützend wirken könnte.

Forschung auf Babylon 6
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/150-Forschung-auf-Babylon-6/

Forschungszweige
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/151-Forschungszweige/


----------



## Antarius-Angel (14. November 2015)

PDF des Babylon 6 Projekts: http://www.file-upload.net/download-11043153/Babylon6.pdf.html​


----------



## Antarius-Angel (24. November 2015)

Hi,

ich sag es ganz offen, wir benötigen keine weiteren Spieler mit großen Schiffen, wir brauchen Crew-Mitglieder. Also Spieler die Bereit sind auf großen Schiffen zu dienen, als Ärzte, Kanoniere, Techniker, Sicherheitskräfte, Navigatoren, Dolmetscher, Piloten, Bergbauer oder eben als Flugbegleiter.

Wir haben in unserem Babylon 6 Projekt und auch allein bei uns in den Freien Falken dutzende größere Schiffe, von relativ kleinen Gladiator Bombern bis hin zu gewaltigen Idris Fregatten. Doch wir benötigen auch die Crew um diese Schiffe zu bemannen.

Derzeit besteht das Projekt aus über 90 Spielern mit unterschiedlichsten Schiffen und einstellungen. Es ist also im Prinzip für jeden etwas dabei, von Gelegenheitsspielern bis hin zu Hardcore (ich lebe für das Spiel) zockern.

Neben der Primären Ausrichtung der einzelnen Organisationen, die derzeit bis auf Piraterie alles umfassen was Star Citizen zu bieten hat, bieten wir auch ein Projekt rund um eine Raumstation an an. Sowie größere gemeinsame Aktionen wo man ein Gefühl von Raid erhält wenn dutzende von kleinen und größeren Schiffen gemeinsam durchs all Fliegen um einem geeintes Ziel zu verfolgen.

Also wartet nicht länger und schließt euch uns an. 

Link zum Babylon 6 Projekt:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/159-Zusammenfassung-des-Babylon-6-Projekts

Link zu den Organisationen des Babylon 6 Projekts:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Board/37-Organisationen-des-Babylon-6-Projekts/

Selbst wenn Ihr euch nicht unserer Sache anschließen möchtet, würden wir uns über eine Rückmeldung freuen, damit wir erfahren warum nicht. Was euch gestört hat und wie wir uns in Zukunft verbessern können.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (5. Dezember 2015)

Hi, falls Ihr Star Citizen mal für 0 € testen möchtet habt Ihr nun eine Chance:

http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Citizen-...r-im-Dezember-kostenlos-ausprobieren-1180077/


----------



## Antarius-Angel (11. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,

 

ich möchte euch hier kurz über die aktuelle Lage des Babylon 6 Projekts informieren.

 

Derzeit im letzten Jahr haben wir unsere Planungen betreffend der Inhalte des Projekts abgeschlossen und sind nun dabei die Feinheiten des Projekts zu skizzieren und die einzelnen Elemente mit einander zu verbinden.

 

So ist es uns bis her gelungen das Organigramm der Raumstation zu vollenden, ebenso wie eine grobe Ausrichtung der einzelnen Laufbahnen die man auf der Station in Angriff nehmen kann.

 

Auch haben wir unsere Planung rund um unser Turnier und Wettsystem beendet, die einen zentralen Teil der Kooperationsbemühungen unseres Projekts darstellen. So haben wir beschlossen dass wir die Wetten dazu nutzen einen Mehrwert zu erzeugen, statt lediglich eine Umverteilung der Gelder zu bewirken. Des Weiteren haben wir die Jahresplanungen der einzelnen Sportarten festgelegt die sich am Fußball Orientieren und Regionale sowie internationale Meisterschaften beinhalten. Der Unterschied besteht darin das unsere Regionalen Turniere die Organisationen derselben Zeitzone betreffen, während bei den Internationalen Turnieren alle 32 Organisationen teilnehmen.

 

Außerdem haben wir beschlossen welche 4 Sportarten wir letztlich anbieten möchten:

- Sataball
- Capture the Core
- Racing
- Sleeping Teamfight
 

Es ist noch immer unser Bestreben diese Turniere im dauerhaften Universum stattfinden zu lassen und nicht nur in einer Simulation innerhalb einer Simulation. Als Sicherheitsmaßnahme würden wir jedoch lediglich Betäubung und EMP Waffen verwenden, zudem werden die Ausrüstung ähnlich wie beim Paint-Ball so ausgelegt sein das man nach Möglichkeit niemanden verletzt.

 

Abschließend möchten wir darauf hinweisen das wir mit unserer Internationalen Werbung für das Projekt begonnen haben. Da es unser Ziel ist den ganzen Tag ab zu decken ist dies eine notwendige Voraussetzung.  Derzeit stehen wir mit 8 Organisationen im Kontakt, die sich bis lang wohlwollend für unser Projekt interessieren. Es ist jedoch noch viel zu früh um von potentiellen Mitgliedern zu sprechen, jedoch besteht bei jeder von Ihnen zumindest die Möglichkeit. ^^

 

Im Detail wären dies:

Viking's Ship Rentals (33 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/VSR

Chamber of Star Commerce (46 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/COMMERCE

UEE Medical Corps (13 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/HOSPITAL

The Institute (21 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/INSTITUTE

Dark Star Alliance (48 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/DSA

Citizens' Aid Society (39 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/CAS

Blackwatch (24 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/BLKWATCH

Unlimited Horizons (21 Member)
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/UNHORIZON

 

Soweit zur aktuellen Entwicklung unseres Projektes, ich hoffe Ihr Seit alle gut in das neue Jahr rein gerutscht und wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg. Sollte jemand von euch nähere Informationen zum Babylon 6 Projekt wünschen könnt Ihr mich gern per PN auf der RSI Seite kontaktieren:

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/citizens/Windows7

 

In diesem Sinne bis bald.

 

Mfg. Antarius-Angel

Freie Falken

Babylon 6

 

PS.

Eine generelle Übersicht über unser Projekt findet ihr in unserem detaillierten Inhaltsverzeichnis:

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/33-Inhaltsverzeichnis-zur-Raumstation-Babylon-6


----------



## Antarius-Angel (14. Januar 2016)

*[SIZE=14pt]Nachtrag-Details zum Schutz von Babylon 6[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Bereitschaftsdienst[/SIZE]*

Wie in anderen Themen bereits angedeutet werden wir die Raumstation mit einer geplanten Besatzung von 42 bis 73 Mitgliedern anvisieren, in der Hoffnung das wir auf der Station und mit Supportschiffen die anvisierten Ziele erfüllen können. So könnte z.B. eine Endeavor zur Not als forschungs- oder als medizinisches Support Schiff fungieren, während eine oder mehrere Idris Fregatten die Verteidigung unterstützen.

Dennoch selbst mit diesem Aufgebot wird es Zeiten geben in denen eine Reguläre Verteidigungstruppe nicht ausreichen dürfte. Weder auf der Station selbst noch im Sektor von Babylon 6. Insbesondere von einigen Organisationen die das Projekt eher Kritisch sehen wurde angemerkt das eine solche Raumstation ein potenzielles Ziel für Organisationen darstellen könnte die sich auf den Kampf gegen Spieler Spezialisiert haben.

Um diesen Bedrohungen entgegen treten zu können haben wir uns die Idee der Bereitschaftswache einfallen lassen.

 ​
*[SIZE=12pt]Was ist die Bereitschaftswache?[/SIZE]*

Bei dieser Wacheinheit handelt es sich um Spieler deren Fokus auf dem Kampf gegen andere Spieler liegt, die jedoch im regulären Arbeitsverhältnis der Station nicht eingebunden sind. Es ist ein Sonderstatus vergleichbar mit der Nationalgarde oder einer Miliz. Die Spieler die sich zu diesem Dienstverpflichten müssen über besondere Qualitäten verfügen um im Notfall ausreichend schnell und effektiv den Schutz der Station verstärken zu können.

[SIZE=10pt]*Voraussetzungen für die Bereitschaftswache*[/SIZE]

Ein Spieler der sich für diesen Dienst entscheidet darf nicht zur selben Zeit eine andere Tätigkeit auf der Station ausüben, die Ihn bei der Ausübung der Bereitschaftswache behindert. Etwa als Mitglied des regulären Sicherheitsteams. Sollte sich der Spieler zudem nicht im Sektor von Babylon 6 befinden, muss dieser Spieler über einem zweiten Charakterslot verfügen, der sich auf der Raumstation oder einem der Supportschiffe befindet. Dies ist notwendig um einen schnellen Wechsel zu ermöglichen, da ein Flug zwischen den Systemen eventuell zu lang dauert und daher jede Hilfe zu spät käme.

*[SIZE=10pt]Ziel und Aufgabe der Bereitschaftswache[/SIZE]*

Die Ziele der Bereitschaftswache sind in erster Linie der Schutz der Raumstation und Ihrer Bewohner vor feindlichen Angreifern. Etwa durch Invasionstruppen oder feindliche Raumschiffe. Das zweite und eher Sekundäre Ziel liegt im Schutz der Handelsrouten etwa durch die Zerschlagung von Blockaden oder Zerschlagung bzw. Beendigung von Piratenübergriffen.

*[SIZE=10pt]Ausstattung der Bereitschaftswachen[/SIZE]*

Wie bereits bei der regulären Verteidigungstruppe besitzt die Bereitschaftswache Schiffe und Equipment im Bestand der Station. Es ist daher nicht erforderlich eigene Schiffe im Einsatz mit ein zu bringen oder gar Ressourcen für den Dienst auf der Station zu binden.
Welche Schiffe im Einzelnen bei der Bereitschaftswache an zu treffen sind steht derzeit noch nicht fest und wird vermutlich auch nicht fest gebunden sein. Wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist ein relativ fließender Mix aus verschiedenen Jägern und Bombern für unterschiedliche Aufgaben, die lediglich in der Tatsache gleich sind das sie zum Kämpfen geschaffen wurden.

[SIZE=10pt]*Anzahl der Bereitschaftswache*[/SIZE]

Die Anzahl der Mitglieder des Babylon 6 Projekts die sich an dem Bereitschaftsdienst beteiligen möchten ist, im Gegensatz zum Regulären Stations Crew Einsatzplan, unbegrenzt. Theoretisch könnten da her alle Mitglieder des Babylon 6 Projekts und soweit erwünscht auch alle Freelancer und Verbündete an diesem Dienst zur selben Zeit teilnehmen.

 ​[SIZE=12pt]*Entlohnung für den Bereitschaftsdienst*[/SIZE]

Im Gegensatz zum regulären Dienst auf der Station beläuft sich die Entlohnung des Bereitschaftsdiensts nicht in Form eines stündlichen Gehalts, der gemessen an dem durchschnittlichen Verdienst innerhalb dieser Branche gemessen wird. Stattdessen wird der Rat der Botschafter eine Quest Summe bestimmen die ein Spieler erhält wenn er oder sie sich an diesem Dienst aktiv beteiligt.
Als Passive Beteiligung versteht man die nicht in Anspruch genommene Bereitschaft. Wenn also ein Spieler sich erklärt im Notfall aus zu helfen und dies nicht nötig ist. In solchen Fällen erhalten Spieler keine Entlohnung da die Quest nicht erfüllt wurde, die da lautet Schütze die Station und oder die Handelsrouten im Babylon 6 Sektor.

Ungeachtet dessen erhalten alle Spieler die sich an der Bereitschaftswache beteiligen sondern Vergünstigungen auf der Station die noch weiter gehen als die normalen Vergünstigungen von Spielern des Babylon 6 Projekts bzw. Verbündeten oder Freelancern. So müssen diese Spieler für Ihre Kasernen Quartiere keine Miete bezahlen, zudem werden sie nach jedem Bereitschaftsdienst kostenfrei einer Gesundheitsinspektion unterzogen und bei Bedarf behandelt.
Auf diese Weise möchten wir uns bei allen Spielern die aktiv oder passiv die Verteidigung der Station stärken bedanken.

[SIZE=10pt]*Kasernenquartiere*[/SIZE]

Bei diesen Quartieren handelt es sich um eine große Ansammlung von Schlafplätzen die sich gemeinsam in einem gemeinschaftlichen Quartier befinden. Das bedeutet, dass es keinen Privaten Stauraum gibt und auch sonst nur sehr wenig Privatsphäre herrscht.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (18. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte euch darüber informieren, dass wir dem nächst eventuell vier weitere Organisationen in unserem Projekt willkommen heißen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Deep Space Disco*
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/DISCO
Member 63
Eine Organisation die sich als Party Gemeinschaft versteht und einen Nachtclub in Star Citizen organisieren möchte. Mit einer entsprechenden Security um die Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. Außerdem gäbe es noch eine gewisse Forscher Komponente da sie Ihre Musik und Ihre Tänze überall verbreiten möchten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Unlimited Horizons*
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/UNHORIZON
Member 22
Eine flexible Organisation die sich auf den Transport und die Sicherheit dieser Transporte Spezialisiert hat. Außerdem haben sie eine kleine Abteilung zum Entdecken, vermutlich für bessere Handelsrouten.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*New Lunar Republic*
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/NLR
Member 30
Eine Organisation die RP aktiv ist und sich vor allem darum bemüht dies in Star Citizen voran zu treiben. Details dazu sind noch nicht ganz klar, da wir erst einmal nur über das Babylon Projekt gesprochen haben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*CITIZENS' AID SOCIETY*
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/CAS
Member 39
Hierbei Handelt es sich um eine Organisation die besonders im Bereich der Logistik sehr stark konzentriert ist. Insbesondere Abschleppdienst, Reparatur, Scouting, Rettung, Bergung, Vermessung, Informationstransport und Schiffs Verleih. Sie bieten jedoch auch ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit damit die Mitglieder nicht schutzlos sind, es scheint aber nicht der Schwerpunkt zu sein.


Ich muss jedoch betonen, dass es noch nicht 100% sicher ist, da die Kommunikation immer ein halben Tag versetzt ist. Allgemein ist das Projekt jedoch willkommen und soweit wir verstanden angenommen worden. Nun warten wir auf die Botschafter zur Besiegelung des Beitritts im Projekt. : )


----------



## Antarius-Angel (21. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Guten Tag,

wie einige vielleicht schon wissen bin ich der Leiter einer Star Citizen Organisation und mit verantwortlicher für ein recht ambitioniertes Star Citizen Projekt, namens Babylon 6.

Unsere Organisation selbst versteht sich als ein Verbund von Spielern die je nach eigener Vorliebe als Crew gemeinsam oder als Einzel Spieler allein in Star Citizen Ihren persönlichen Interessen nachgehen. Dabei dreht sich alles in einem gewissen Maße um die Raumstation Babylon 6, die uns als eine Heimat dienen wird.

Das Projekt selbst dreht sich um diese Raumstation, es ist unser Ziel 32 Organisationen für dieses Projekt zu gewinnen und eine Art Miniatur Wirtschaftssystem zu etablieren. Mit einer eigenen Regulierung durch einen Botschafter Rat der aus Repräsentanten aller 32 Organisationen besteht. Das Interessante an diesem Projekt ist, das diese Organisationen nicht nur aus Deutschland kommen sondern aus verschiedenen Teilen der Welt. So haben wir auch bereits Organisationen aus dem Amerikanischen Raum für uns einnehmen können. Ebenso bestehen Verhandlungen mit weiteren Organisationen aus Australien, Japan, Indien, China, Korea und Russland. Zurzeit haben wir 11 Organisationen für unser Projekt gewonnen und sind mit 10 weiteren Organisationen in Verhandlungen.
Das Angebot der Raumstation wird sehr vielfältig sein und neben der Station selbst (medizinische und logistische Versorgung), sowie Patrouillen zur Sektor Sicherheit, auch Sportliche Turniere, ein Wettsystem, ein Forschungssystem und ein Handelssystem bieten.

Natürlich besteht bei diesem Projekt immer noch die Chance das Star Citizen letztlich nicht das einhalten kann was es angekündigt hat. Um Chris Roberts und seiner Firma die nötige Zeit zu geben alles um zu setzen was sie bis her angekündigt haben, ist unser Projekt auf einen Zeitraum etwa 1 Jahr nach Veröffentlichung von Star Citizen angesetzt.

Zugleich soll diese Zeitspanne allen Organisationen die Möglichkeit geben sich selbst im Vers zu etablieren und Ihren eigenen Zielen nach zu gehen. Ähnlich wie einer Level Phase in normalen MMO Rollenspielen. Während die Raumstation Babylon 6, mit Ihrer Koordination von rund 50 bis 100 Spielern wie eine Art Raid erst später im Spiel verlauf angestrebt wird. In der Hoffnung das die Mitglieder der Einzelnen Organisationen dann etwas mehr Interesse an einer Abwechslung haben, was die Raumstation Babylon 6 mit Ihrem reichhaltigen Angeboten durch aus bieten können wird.

Okay, soweit zu unserer Organisation und unserem Projekt. Details könnt Ihr gern in unserem Forum nachlesen, es gibt zu beiden Themen sowie zu den übrigen Organisationen im Babylon 6 Projekt entsprechende Inhaltsverzeichnisse, die eure Fragen hoffentlich beantworten, soweit vorhanden.

Zusammenfassung der Inhaltsverzeichnisse:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Th...eine-Vorstellung-der-Mitglieds-Organisationen

Davon abgesehen hoffe ich, dass euch meine Präsentation gefallen hat und vielleicht der eine oder andere sich in Zukunft bei uns oder unseren Projektmitgliedern bewirbt. Bei der reichen Auswahl dürfte für jeden etwas dabei sein. 

Mfg. Antarius-Angel
Freie Falken
Babylon 6


----------



## Antarius-Angel (1. Februar 2016)

Einer unserer Botschafter hat sich die Mühe gemacht und für das Projekt einen Trailer für den internationalen Bereich entworfen:

https://youtu.be/TN0cH7-_BrI

 

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch eben so sehr wie uns.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (4. März 2016)

Guten Tag Leute,

 

ich möchte euch hier mit darüber informieren, dass wir einige Veränderungen vorgenommen haben, was unser Projekt angeht und was unsere Zukünftigen Unternehmungen betrifft.

 

So haben wir unsere Werbung im Internationalen und Nationalen Bereich beendet. Derzeit haben wir 13 Organisationen die das Projekt unterstützen, sowie einige weitere die in Zukunft vielleicht mit machen werden.

 

Daher möchten wir uns in Zukunft um andere Themen kümmern, wie etwa die Planung und Ausarbeitung des Projekts, sowie der dazu gehörenden Teilbereiche.

 

Außerdem möchten wir uns in Zukunft stärker darauf konzentrieren deutlicher zu machen was unser Projekt den einzelnen Spielern und nicht den Organisationen bieten wird.

 

Zu diesem Zweck haben wir unser (www.freie-falken.de), unser TS (134.255.220.247) und unsere Aufgabenverteilung angepasst. Auch die Art wie wir unser Projekt in Zukunft präsentieren werden wird derzeit überarbeitet.

 

So verfügen wir nun über einen Trailer (https://youtu.be/TN0cH7-_BrI) für das Projekt und sind dabei die einzelnen Elemente unseres Babylon 6 Projekts via YouTube in kleinen Videos von maximal 6 Minuten zu präsentieren. Das erste Video haben wir vor kurzem veröffentlicht und viele weitere werden mit der Zeit folgen. Wir hoffen auf diese Weise unser Projekt auch Organisationslosen Spielern näher zu bringen. Nicht um sie in eine unserer Organisationen zu locken, sondern um Ihnen die Möglichkeit zu geben ohne eine Mitgliedschaft in einer Organisation Ihren Teil beitragen zu können:

https://youtu.be/d9vPuTXWEgc

 

Wir hoffen das neue Format gefällt euch, auch wenn wir derzeit noch in der Steinzeit sind, was die Präsentation und Produktion betrifft, aller Anfang ist schließlich schwer. ^^


----------



## Antarius-Angel (5. März 2016)

Korrektur:

 

Hi Leute,

da ich derzeit erkältet bin habe ich die Aufgabe mit der Dokumentation des Babylon 6 Projekts an 2 Member aus unserer Organisation weiter gegeben die sich als Planer und umsetzer beteiligen möchten. Sie haben damit angefangen und liefern hier mit Ihren ersten, noch nicht finalen entwurf:
https://youtu.be/rQ_7Kywfeeo

Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Video, wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende gn8.

MFg. Antarius.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (15. März 2016)

Hi,

 

hier nun unser zweites Video zur Reihe Babylon 6 Projekt Dokumentation:

 

Star Citizen Babylon 6 Projekts Dokumentation Teil 2

https://youtu.be/lRgrDxv-S9c


----------



## Antarius-Angel (22. März 2016)

&#8203;Wir haben inzwischen unsere RSI History aktuallisiert und überarbeitet. Schaut eventuell mal rein wenn Ihr schon eine weile nicht mehr dort wart:

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/BABYLON6&#8203;

 

Zudem ist unser Forum bzw. unser HQ derzeit aufgrund Technischer Probleme offline, wir bemühen uns darum dieses Problem zu lösen.

 

Nachtrag:

Okay, das Forum läuft wieder 

www.freie-falken.de


----------



## Antarius-Angel (27. März 2016)

Guten Morgen,

es gibt drei neue Themen, hier die direkten Links:
 

*Nachtrag zum Finanzplanung auf Babylon 6*

- Wirtschaftliche Grundlagen

- Mehr ist weniger

- Theoretische Umsetzung

- Posten auf der Raumstation und im Umfeld der Station

- Schichtenplanung

- Mögliche Umsetzung im Spiel

 

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/128-Raumstation-Babylon-6-%E2%80%93-Finanzplanung/

*Nachtrag: Das Wirtschaftssystem*

- Abteilungen auf Babylon 6

- Finanzhaushalt der Abteilungen Allgemein

- Abteilungen im Detail

- Finanzbudget der Abteilungen

- Verwaltung der Gelder einer Abteilung

 

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/146-Das-Wirtschaftssystem-von-Babylon-6/

*Nachtrag zum Wettsystem*

- Stationsturniere und die Wetten

- Bedeutung für die Spieler auf der Station

- Bedeutung der Wetten für die Wirtschaft der Station

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/247-Das-Wettsystem-von-Babylon-6/


----------



## Antarius-Angel (28. März 2016)

Guten Tag, ich hatte es zwar schon in der Vergangenheit angefragt, aber eventuell hat sich der eine oder andere Inzwischen ja für Star Citizen begeistern lassen.

 

Daher meine offene Frage an jeden der sich angesprochen fühlt, was hältst du davon dich unserer Mannschaft an zu schließen?

Wir haben einiges was dich interessieren könnte, doch ich möchte dich nicht mit zu viel Text nerven.

Schau einfach mal bei den Links vorbei. 

Freie Falken:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJj7tlSNoZU

Babylon 6 Project:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ_7Kywfeeo

Details zu den Freien Falken:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/53-Inhaltsverzeichnis-der-freien-Falken/

Details zum Babylon 6 Projekt:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/33-Inhaltsverzeichnis-zur-Raumstation-Babylon-6


Sollte dies dein Interesse geweckt haben würden wir uns freuen wenn du dich unserer Organisation anschließen würdest. 

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/0FFLINE

Mfg. Antarius-Angel


----------



## Antarius-Angel (16. April 2016)

Hi,

 

es ist ja schon eine weile her das ich hier im Forum unterwegs war. Ich möchte euch daher nicht lange störren und euch einfach mitteilen das Star Citizen derzeit wieder einige Zeit kostenlosspielbar ist auch wenn man nicht für das Spiel gespendet hat.

 

Details dazu findet Ihr in diesem Artikel:

http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Citizen-Spiel-3481/News/Weltraum-Sim-kostenlos-spielen-1192542/

 

Wenn jemand von euch hilfe benötigt schreibt mir einfach per PN dann werde ich euch gern soweit es mir möglich ist dabei helfen euch zurecht zu finden. Besonders für einsteiger im allgemeinen und speziell für einsteiger in Star citizen kann das ganze etwas verwirrend sein zu beginn.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (17. April 2016)

Hallo,

 

ich darf heute freudig bekannt geben das wir nun unsere erste Piraten Organisation im Babylon 6 Projekt willkommen heißen dürfen. 

 

Die Organisation Vortex aus Korea hat sich heute unserem Projekt angeschlossen, damit haben wir unsere erste Organisation in Asien für unser Projekt gewinnen können. Nach zahlreichen Organisationen in den USA und in Europa ist dies der zweite Schritt hin zur 24 Stunden Aktivität des Projekts.

 

Nun Fehlt uns lediglich noch in Ozeanien eine Organisation bzw. einige Organisationen die gemeinsam mit West Amerika (wo wir derzeit 2 Organisationen haben) die vierte Zeitzone abdecken.

Derzeit befinden sich 16 Organisationen innerhalb des Projekts eine genaue Auflistung habt Ihr hier:

*[SIZE=12pt]Overview of the members of the organizations involved in the Babylon 6 project[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]*Übersicht der Mitglieder der am Babylon 6 Projekt beteiligten Organisationen*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Overall / Gesammt
293 Affilate + 468 Main = 761 + 4 Freelancer & 1 visitors = 766 Member in the Projekt over all.
in 16 Organisations[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Easy Mining[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]5 A. + 8 M. = 13 Member
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Unlimited Horizons[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]15 A. + 9 M. = 24 Member
Area: Time Zone -8[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Nova Ops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Erben Asgards[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]17 A. + 10 M. =
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Freie Falken[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]7 A. + 11 M. = 18 Member
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Legarto Industries[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]8 A. + 11 M. = 19 Member
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Black Phalanx[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]11 M. Member
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Alesch Military Agency & Associates Ltd.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]2 A. + 18 M. = 20 Member
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]New Lunar Republic[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]15 A. + 18 M. = 33 Member[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]UnityBeing
8 A. + 21 M. = 29 Member[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]PHOENIX DRAGONS
7 A. + 23 M. = 30 Member[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Whiskey Storm Core[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]11 A. + 37 M. = 48 Member
Area: Time Zone -5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]German Transport and Trading Organization[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]156 A. + 39 M. = 175 Member
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]RWBY [Huntsmen for Hire][/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]12 A. + 41 M. = 53 Member[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]&#48380;&#53581;&#49828;https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/VORTEX[/SIZE] &#50864;&#51452; &#54644;&#51201;&#54632;&#45824; / VORTEX
[SIZE=12pt]2 A. + 64 M. = 66 Member
Area: Time Zone +8 / +9[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Phoenix Interstellar[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]67 Member
Area: Time Zone +1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]StarCitizenTürk[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]28 A. + 70 M. = 98 Member
Area: Time Zone +2[/SIZE]


----------



## Antarius-Angel (1. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenfassung des Babylon 6 Projekts

 


*Kommandoebene*


Spoiler



Obwohl das Projekt nicht nur über einen militärischen Bereich verfügt, sondern zum größten Teil einer zivilen Nutzung obliegt, haben wir uns bei der Organisierung für ein Kommandosystem entschieden. Dies taten wir weil es eine klare Struktur besitzt, die einfach zu verstehen ist und trotz der unterschiedlichen Bereiche und Abteilungen eine deutliche Übersicht ermöglicht.



*Mitarbeiter*


Spoiler



Spieler die sich bereit erklären auf der Raumstation Babylon 6, bzw. im Babylon 6 Projekt eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen, die jetzt keine Leitende oder Militärische Funktion beinhaltet werden derzeit generell als Mitarbeiter oder Crew bezeichnet.
 Dies bezeichnet lediglich Ihre Kommando Funktion und soll unterstreichen, dass es sich hierbei eventuell nicht um erfahrene Projekt Mitglieder handelt sondern auch um Mitspieler die noch relativ neu in Star Citizen sind.
Da die Ausrüstung der Teilnehmer des Projekts, durch die Station gestellt wird, bietet sich dies besonders für Einsteiger an, die erst das Spiel kennen lernen möchten.
Auch wenn Ihre Beteiligung eventuell eher selten sein wird, da der Station Commander nicht zu viele Neulinge mit einbeziehen kann.



*Offiziere*


Spoiler



Hierbei Handelt es sich um einen Spieler der zumindest innerhalb seines Aufgabenfeldes erste Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und dazu in der Lage ist Anweisungen zu befolgen.
Dies trifft vor allem auf die Militärischen Belange der Station zu, da die einzelnen Squad und Wing-Leader während des Kampfes selbstständig das Umfeld einschätzen können müssen um zu entscheiden welches Vorgehen in dem Moment weise wäre.



*Leitende Offiziere *


Spoiler



Bei diesen  Mitspielern handelt es sich in der Regel um Spieler die bereits seit Monaten wenn nicht seit Jahren Star Citizen Spielen und wissen, wie bestimmte Aktionen aus zuführen sind.
Außerdem obliegt es diesen Mitgliedern Aufgabengebiete selbstständig zu verwalten, da sie oft ohne große Einmischung von außen operieren müssen.
Zu Beginn wird dies vor allem im Sportbereich des Projekts der Fall sein, wo sie selbstständig die die Spiele zwischen den einzelnen Teams organisieren und diese per Twitch und oder YouTube übertragen müssen.



*Koordinationsoffiziere*


Spoiler



Wie der Name schon sagt koordinieren diese Offiziere Spieler innerhalb Ihrer Abteilungen stellvertretend für die Bereichsleiter, die ihrerseits dem Station Commander unterstehen.
Generell bedeutet dies das Koordinationsoffiziere innerhalb grober Vorgaben selbstständig agieren können um die vorgegebenen Ziele zu erreichen.
Eine ständige Rückfrage ist daher nicht nötig, wodurch die Teams auch bei komplexeren Systemen relativ reaktionsschnell bleiben können.
Dennoch ist der Koordinationsoffizier dazu verpflichtet alle relevanten Informationen an seinen Bereichsleiter weiter zu geben, damit dieser gemeinsam mit dem  Station Commander entscheiden kann wie das weitere Vorgehen aus zu sehen hat. Insbesondere bei kämpfen und oder der Leitung der einzelnen Abteilungen. 



*Brücken Offiziere*


Spoiler



Der Brücken Offizier, leitet die einzelnen Abteilungen des Babylon 6 Projekts und erhält entweder vom Station Commander oder direkt vom Botschafter Rat seine Anweisungen und Vorgaben. Im Falle des Militärischen Aspekts der Station geht dies stets über den Station Commander oder den Security Zirkel.




*Security*


Spoiler



Der Bereich Security hat Primär die Aufgabe die Bevölkerung der Station, des Babylon 6 Sektors und der Transportwege zu schützen.
Dabei ist auch Spionage zu einem gewissen Grad ein Bestandteil der Security.


*Raumstation Security*


Spoiler



Die Aufgabe dieser Abteilung ist es an Board der Station ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit zu gewähren und gegebenen falls größere Raumschiffe zu Sichern und für einen Gewissenzeitraum gegen potenzielle Angreifer zu verteidigen, die sich dazu entschließen könnten besagte Raumschiffe zu stehlen.
So etwa bei größeren Raumschiffen die nicht in der Lage sind offline zu gehen wenn deren Besitzer nicht mehr Online ist.
Wie etwa der Javelin.
Aber auch kleinere Raumschiffe können diese Dienste nutzen, etwa wenn der Spieler beschließt für die Zeit seiner Aktivität sein Schiff auf der Station zwischen zu lagern, während er/sie mit einem anderem Schiff im Vers unterwegs ist.


*Observer*


Spoiler



Dies ist eine Untergruppe Innerhalb des Babylon 6 Projekts, die in erster Linie gefahren erkennen und neutralisieren soll ehe diese Akut werden.
Etwa vergleichbar mit den Rangers aus Babylon 5.
Oder einem Geheimdienst in der Realität.
Dabei beschatten Observer potentiell feindselige Spieler und NPCs und greifen ein sollten diese aktiv gegen die Station vorgehen.
Etwa in dem Sie Läden beschädigen oder Unruhe stiften und andere Spieler belästigen.


*Alpha Squad*


Spoiler



Die einzelnen Teams der Observer werden als Alpha Squad bezeichnet, da sie in der Regel als erstes auf eine Gefahr aufmerksam werden.
Dabei besteht jeder Squad aus maximal 4Personen die einer strengen Kommandoebene folgen, vom Squad Leader bis zum Squad Rookie.
 Zu Beginn des Projekts bzw. der Station werden wir aus  Personal technischen Gründen auf den Squad Spezialist und den Squad Personalmanager verzichten.
Dies ändert sich jedoch sobald wir mehr Unterstützung für das Babylon 6 Projekt gewinnen können, vermutlich bereits im Laufe des ersten Jahres.




[*]*Watchman*


Spoiler



Die Watchman überwachen die Zugänge auf die Station und Kontrollieren neue Besucher auf Schmuggelware und nicht erlaubten Ausrüstungen.
Wie etwa Schusswaffen oder Sprengladungen.
Die Watchman sind die am Stärksten gepanzerten Mitglieder der Stationssicherheit und werden mit ebenso starken Waffen ausgestattet sein. Ihre Primäre Aufgabe liegt in der Eindämmung und Kaltstellung von Bedrohungen.



*Beta Squad*


Spoiler



Es gibt keinen spezifischen Grund für die Bezeichnung Beta, innerhalb des Babylon 6 Projekts.
Vorschläge werden hier gern Angenommen.
Davon abgesehen besteht der Beta Squad wie der Alpha Squad zu beginn erst einmal nur aus einem Team-Leader und einem Rookie.
Mit derzeit werden wir auch hier den Personalmanager und den Spezialist nachziehen.




[*]*Engager*


Spoiler



Hierbei handelt es sich um das SWAT oder SEK oder G. I. Joe Team der Babylon 6 Raumstation.
Das Spezialeinsatzkommando, das extreme Bedrohungen bekämpfen soll und zu diesem Zweck über Ausrüstungen verfügt die eher Spezieller Natur sein wird.
Wie etwa Scharfschützengewähre, Sturmgewähre usw.



*Delta Squad*


Spoiler



In Anspielung auf die Delta Force aus der Realität, in diesem Fall Amerika. Die relativ gut wiederspiegeln was das Primäre Ziel dieser Abteilung darstellt.




[*]*Search & Corden *_(keine Ahnung was Corden sein soll)_


Spoiler



Das Aufgabenfeld dieses Bereichs der Raumstation Security besteht darin Outsider auf der Station ausfindig zu machen und diese mit dem nächst besten Transporter von der Station zu werfen.
Hierbei dreht es sich um Spieler und auch um Organisationen, die in Babylon 6 ein Problem sehen.
Spieler die aktiv gegen die Station oder die Charta von Babylon 6 vorgehen können zu Outsidern werden, wenn sie bei Ihren Aktionen die Sicherheit der Station und der Spieler darauf in Gefahr bringen.
Nur weil jemand von dem Projekt nichts hält oder nicht davon begeistert ist wie die Charta von Babylon 6 durch gesetzt wird, wird man hingegen zu keinem Outsider.
Hierfür ist es schon nötig Gewalt an zu wenden oder zu initiieren.
Zudem muss der Rat der Botschafter oder der Stations Commander einen Spieler entsprechend deklarieren.
Ein Bereichs oder Abteilungsleiter und auch ein Teamleiter allein reicht hierfür nicht aus.



*Gamma Squad*


Spoiler



Es gibt keinen Spezifischen Grund für die Bezeichnung Gamma, sie wurde ähnlich wie Beta lediglich der Symmetrie wegen gewählt.
Wie die übrigen Aufgabenfelder, verfügt auch der Gamma Squad zu Beginn lediglich über zwei Mitglieder und wird mit der Zeit anwachsen.
Auch wenn hier derzeit für das Babylon 6 Projekt die geringste Priorität liegt.





[*]*Stations Fighters*


Spoiler



Diese Abteilung verteidigt die Raumstation und die Transportwege zur Raumstation.
Außerdem ist es Ihre Aufgabe auf Notrufe zu reagieren und nahe gelegene Systeme auf potentielle Bedrohungen zu überprüfen.
Entgegen der Sonstigen Gruppenbildung kann ein Squad bei den Stations Fighters aus einer aufgabenspezifischen Größe bestehen.
Da einige Jäger mehr Personal benötigen und andere weniger.
Daher wird hier der Begriff Wing verwendet, um einen stärkeren Unterschied zu den Teams der Raumstation Security zu erzeugen.



*Jump Patrol*


Spoiler



Das Aufgaben Feld der JP, liegt in der Sektor Kontrolle von Babylon 6.
Dabei muss man nicht nur Transporter Eskortieren, auf Notrufe reagieren und NPCs abwehren, es geht auch darum das man Streitigkeiten zwischen Spielern schlichtet und mit möglichst nicht tödlichen Mitteln kämpfe beendet.
Zu diesem Zweck werden wir vermutlich verschiedene Venguard Jäger für diese Aufgabe abstellen, da Sie als Langstrecken Jäger über die nötige Ausdauer verfügen.
Zudem besitzen sie ein hohes offensives und defensives Potenzial um im Notfall auch aggressiv vor zu gehen oder auf Verstärkung durch die WS zu warten.
Die Bewaffnung wird jedoch, voraussichtlich, Abgeändert werden und nicht dem aktuellen Standard entsprechen, soweit dies im Spiel umsetzbar sein wird.
So werden wir die S4 Waffe vermutlich gegen eine MP basierende Waffe auswechseln wie sie etwa bei der Cutlass Black üblich ist, um Schiffe zu deaktivieren statt sie zu zerstören.
Auf diese Weise möchten wir besonders Spieler die nicht auf unser Einwirken reagieren kaltstellen und zur Kooperation überreden ohne Ihre Schiffe zu zerstören.
Wir hoffen dadurch weniger Aggression gegen das Babylon 6 Projekt zu erzeugen und dennoch den Schutz der Routen zu sichern.
Sollte dies jedoch nicht ausreichen, verfügt die Venguard noch immer über 4x S2 Waffen mit entsprechend tödlicher Feuerkraft, doch dies sollte stets das letzte Mittel der JP sein und nicht das nächst beste.


*Alpha Wing*


Spoiler



Aufgrund der Tatsache das die JP stets im Raum patrouilliert wird sie in der Regel als erstes bei Konflikten eintreffen oder diese als erstes Abwehren müssen.
Darum erhält dieser Wing den Alpha Status.




[*]*Shadow Team*


Spoiler



Die Aufgabe des ST ist nicht das Kämpfen sondern das aufspüren, verfolgen und überwachen von potentiellen Bedrohungen.
Dabei ist es eines der wenigen Bestandteile des Babylon 6 Projekts das nicht nur auf den Babylon 6 Sektor selbst sondern auch auf die anschließenden Systeme verteilt ist. Wie genau dies funktionieren wird müssen wir erst mit der Zeit testen, generell jedoch gehen wir davon aus das Schiffe wie die Hornet Tracker und die Venguard Sentinel mit Ihren großen Sensoren hier eine wichtige Rolle spielen werden.
Etwa um Flottenverbände auf zu spüren die sich der Station nähern und potentiell feindlich gesinnt sind.
Etwa weil sie aus Mitgliedern von Organisationen bestehen die als Outsidern gekennzeichnet wurden.



*Beta Wing*


Spoiler



Es gibt keinen spezifischen Grund für die Bezeichnung Beta Wing.
Das Shadow Team hat auch nicht die Standard Konfiguration von 4 Personen pro Wing, hier können durch aus auch Spieler einzeln oder zu zweit unterwegs sein, um weniger Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
Vorschläge für bessere Bezeichnungen werden gern Aufgegriffen.




[*]*Sector Hunter*


Spoiler



Ähnlich dem Search & Corden Squade auf der Raumstation ist es die Aufgabe der SH Outsider innerhalb des Babylon 6 Sektors zu finden und unauffällig zu überwachen.
Es liegt nicht im Rahmen der Sektor Hunter Outsider aus den Sektor zu werfen.



*Delta Wing*


Spoiler



Ähnlich wie die Delta Force, die Terroristische Aktivitäten überwacht und bei Möglichkeit dagegen vorgeht, überwachen die Sektor Hunter die Outsider und Ihre Aktivitäten.
Da es generell kein Kriegerisches Verhältnis zwischen dem Babylon 6 Projekt und als Outsider gelistete Organisationen bzw. Spieler gibt, wird auf die Kampfhandlung wenn möglich verzichtet.
Um die Richtlinien der Babylon 6 Charta durch zu setzen verfügen die Sector Hunter generell jedoch über einige Freiheiten bei der Ausübung Ihrer Tätigkeit.




[*]*White Star*


Spoiler



Das Aufgabenfeld der Whit Star umfasst verschiedene Missionen, etwa Begleitschutz, Eingreifen in Kämpfen,  Unterstützungsfeuer und auch die Enterung von größeren Schiffen.
Je nach Situation werden diesem Aufgabenfeld unterschiedliche der Aufgabe entsprechende Schiffe zur Verfügung gestellt.



*Gamma Wing*


Spoiler



Die Bezeichnung Gamma ist ähnlich wie Beta lediglich ein Platzhalter um zwischen den einzelnen White Star Staffeln unterscheiden zu können.





[*]*Stations Defensiv*


Spoiler



Die Aufgabe dieser Abteilung ist die Verteidigung der Station vor äußeren Bedrohung durch Streitkräfte im Inneren.
Etwa durch Geschütztürme, Verteilung der Schilde oder Waffenplattformen. Derzeit gehen wir davon aus das es mindestens 6 Kanonen Türme für diese Aufgabe auf einer Raumstation geben wird um alle 6 Sektoren einer Station zu verteidigen. Letztlich werden es jedoch vermutlich wesentlich mehr werden.
Außerdem wird es voraussichtlich sehr unterschiedliche Arten von Verteidigungstürmen geben, darunter Automatische Gefechtstürme; selbstständige Waffenplattformen; Manuelle unbemannte Gefechtstürme; Bemannte Gefechtstürme und Schiff zu Schiff Geschütze oder Torpedo-Luncher.



*Energy Distribution*


Spoiler



In diesem Aufgabenbereich kümmert man sich um die Verteilung der Schilde und die Versorgung der Schilde mit ausreichender Energie.
Im späteren Verlauf des Projekts wird sich diese Abteilung sowohl in die Energieverwaltung als auch in das Cyberkriegssystem unterteilen.
Zu Beginn jedoch, werden wir aus Kapazitätsmangel nur einen Posten für beide Aufgaben besetzen.



*Station Gunners*


Spoiler



In der Regel wird die Besatzung der Gunners nicht direkt in den Geschützen Postiert sein, sondern in Simulatoren Trainingsmissionen bestreiten, für den Fall das die Station angegriffen wird.
Insbesondere das Abwehren von Torpedos und Jägern wird hier ein Zentrales Element einnehmen da dies die größte Bedrohung für die Station darstellen wird.



*Perimeter Defence*


Spoiler



Bei der Perimeter Defence handelt es sich um die Gliederung der Gunner in unterschiedliche Größen Kategorien.
Abhängig davon welche Zielgruppe diese Gunner Anvisieren und mit welchen Waffen Sie daher umgehen müssen.
 Zu Beginn des Babylon 6 Projekts wird dies noch keine große Auswirkungen haben, doch mit der Zeit wenn die Station und Ihr Defensiv Potential wächst, wird dies Schrittweise an Gewichtung gewinnen. 





[*]*Economic*


Spoiler



In diesem Bereich des Babylon 6 Projekts geht es darum die Kosten für das Projekt aus zu gleichen, um möglichst Geringen Subventionsbedarf durch die 32 Organisationen zu erzwingen.
 Zu diesem Zweck erhalten die Spieler des ECO Bereichs viele Freiheiten im Hinblick auf die Stationsflächen.
So können Sie je nach Bedarf; Möglichkeit und Vorgaben seitens des Spiels, die Grundfläche der Station vermieten.



*Station Manger*


Spoiler



Diese Abteilung beschäftigt sich damit die Stationsinnen und Außenflächen zu vermieten.
Hierbei gibt es unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten.
Generell unterscheiden wir darin ob der Spieler die Fläche für seine Privatenzwecke, etwa als Quartier zum Lock-Out oder als Gewerbliches Mittel
z.B. Ladenfläche oder Werbefläche, nutzen möchte.
Die Menge an frei Nutzbaren Flächen wird durch den Rat der Botschafter vergeben.
Während der Abteilungsleiter Station Manager bestimmt wie diese freie Fläche unter den einzelnen Teilbereichen verteilt wird.


*Private Rooms*


Spoiler



Der Zuständige Offizier für die PR kümmert sich darum das die Stationsquartiere zu besetzen in dem er mit verschiedenen Angeboten und Leasing Varianten, die vom ECO-Zirkel abgesegnet wurden, Quartiere unter die Leute bringt.
Primär in erster Linie ist dies für Durchreisende auf Tages Basis gedacht, allerdings kann man auch für längere Zeit zu höheren Preisen Quartiere in Form von Wohnungen mieten.
Etwa für zweit Accounts, die auf der Station als Freelancer aushelfen möchten.
Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit Rabatte zu gewähren, wenn dies der Vermietung eines Quartiers dient.



*Warehouse*


Spoiler



Das Besatzungsmitglied das sich um das Lager kümmert, muss zu Beginn des Projekts auch für das Be- und Entladen der Fracht eingesetzt werden.
Außerdem muss er überprüfen ob die Ware wirklich das ist was Sie zu sein Scheint, Container voller Sprengstoff oder Waffen haben etwa nichts im Regulären Lagerbetrieb zu suchen.
Auch sind gewisse Waren vom Rat der Botschafter geächtet, etwa Sklaven oder gefährdete Tiere.
Abschließend muss das Mitglied dafür sorgen das die Richtigen Lagerbestände an den Richtigen Spieler rausgehen und nicht Spieler sich für jemanden Ausgeben um an die Waren zu gelangen.
Da man die ID Signaturen von Spielern stehlen und eventuell sogar maskieren kann wäre dies durch aus eine mögliche Gefahr.



*Commercial Space*


Spoiler



Dieser Posten dient in erster Linie der Vermarktung der Ladenflächen auf der Raumstation.
Sollte die Station als solches keine Möglichkeit bieten, Ladenflächen zu betreiben, kann dies mit einer Merchantman ausgeglichen werden die Stationär bei der Raumstation angedockt ist.
Da jedoch solche Geschäfte bereits früher als Mögliche Tätigkeit für Spieler auf Raumstationen angesprochen wurden, ist dies vermutlich nicht notwendig.



*Bookkeeper*


Spoiler



Bereits relativ früh im Spiel werden wir mit dem Turniersystem das Wettsystem für das Babylon 6 Projekt einleiten.
Der Bookkeeper hat hierbei die Aufgabe die Gelder der Wettenden Spieler einzusammeln und der Supply Abteilung für den Handel zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Und nach der gesetzten Frist die Einlage zurück zu fordern und an die Spieler zu verteilen.
Gemessen daran ob sie bei Ihrer Wette gewonnen oder verloren haben.
Zugleich wird der Bookkeeper Statistiken Ausarbeiten, die es den Spielern ermöglichen zu erkennen wie wahrscheinlich ein Sieg mit einem bestimmten Team sein kann.
Dies kann man sich ähnlich Vorstellen wie die Sportstatistiken im Fußball, Baseball, Football, Basketball usw.
Die dritte Aufgabe des Bookkeeper besteht darin die Finanzen der Station zu überwachen und auf mögliche Missstände aufmerksam zu machen.
In dem er oder sie einen Bericht verfasst der dem Rat der Botschafter vorgelegt wird.




[*]*Station Supply*


Spoiler



Die Supply Abteilung ist der größte Teil des ECO Bereichs und wird einmal unterschiedliche Unterabteilungen wie Schmuggelware, Handelsware, Konsumware und Equipment (zum Verkauf) umfassen. Zu Beginn jedoch wird der Fokus der Supply darin liegen das Turniersystem und insbesondere das Wettsystem durch Handelsflüge zu unterstützen. Außerdem entsorgt diese Abteilung alle Güter die auf der Station einstauben und nicht gekauft werden auf Planeten wo dies der Fall ist.



[*]*Logistic*


Spoiler



Die Aufgaben dieses Bereiches umfassen die Rohstoffgewinnung; den Transport von Stationsbedarf; die Reparatur; Wartung und Um- bzw. Aufrüstung der Station.
Wie in allen anderen Beriechen auch beginnen wir innerhalb dieses Bereiches mit einer totalen Unterbesetzung, die jedoch alle Kernelemente abdeckt.



*Elements Resource Extraction*


Spoiler



Diese Abteilung wird im Laufe der Zeit die Aufgabe erhalten Rohstoffe für die Station zu gewinnen, die wir dann Lukrativ verkaufen können.
Zu Beginn werden wir hier lediglich je nach Interesse der Mitglieder eine Orion oder eine Starfarrer einsetzen.
Im weiterem Verlauf des Babylon 6 Projekts werden wir diese Schiffe jedoch Simultan einsetzen, um den Wachsenden Bedarf an Rohstoffe zu befriedigen.



*Equipment Transportation*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung werden wir drei unterschiedliche Transportmöglichkeiten anbieten, um die Station mit dem zu versorgen was sie in den einzelnen Abteilungen benötigt.
Außerdem wird eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bookkeeper existieren um mögliche Verschwendungen schnell auf zu klären und dem Rat der Botschafter vor zu bringen.
Zu Beginn werden wir hier lediglich ein Team einsetzen das je nach Bedarf ein kleines oder großes Transportschiff verwendet, im Späteren Verlauf wird jedoch auch dies
Simultan passieren um die Nachfrage zu decken und die Kosten an Zeit und Treibstoff zu senken.



*Repair Engineer*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung werden mit der Zeit die meisten Teilnehmer der Logistik extieren zu Beginn jedoch wird dies nicht der Fall sein.
Die Primäre Aufgabe zu Beginn wird in der Reparatur, Wartung und Aufrüstung der Station liegen.
Lediglich wenn es sich vereinbaren lässt, werden sich die Engineer auch um Jäger und Schiffe kümmern. 




[*]*Medical*


Spoiler



Für den Medical Bereich haben wir uns insgesamt 13 Unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte überlegt, aufgrund der geringen Kapazitäten der Besatzung haben wir darunter 4 Schwerpunkte ausgewählt die zu Beginn durch einen Member betreut werden.
Zudem übernehmen diese Leiter, Hilfstätigkeiten in anderen Bereichen des Medical, wenn Ihre Tätigkeiten dies ermöglichen.



*Diseases Treatment*


Spoiler



In diesem Bereich geht es Prinzipiell um die Behandlung von leichten Krankheit (wie der Raumkrankheit die im Genessis Sale angesprochen wurde, Erkältungen und die Behandlung leichter Verletzungen sowie ausgedehnter Physiotherapie (soweit dies im Spiel relevant sein sollte).



*Medical Operations*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung geht es vor allem um die Behandlung schwerer Verletzungen, sowie Amputationen und Transplantationen.



*Epidemic Treatment*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung studiert man die Krankheiten in Star Citizen.
Besonders solche die für Epidemien und Quarantänen sorgen können.
Dabei geht man in drei Schritten vor:





Spoiler



Eindämmung






Spoiler



Ursprungsanalyse






Spoiler



Entwicklung eines Gegenserums




[*]*First Aid*


Spoiler



Diese Abteilung soll Spieler vor Ort Stabilisieren damit sie zur Krankenstation oder zu Beginn vermutlich dem Lazarett Schiff transportiert werden können.
Mit der Zeit wird diese Abteilung, dank einer Cutlass Red auch innerhalb des Sektors erste Hilfe leisten.
Eine Abschließende Aufgabe liegt in der Kontrolle von Stationsbesuchern, in Form von Hausbesuchen.
Auf diese Weise möchten wir Erkrankungen erkennen, ehe sie dazu führen das wir die gesamte Station abriegeln müssen.



[*]*Exploration & Research*


Spoiler



Während unserer Planungsphase haben wir 24 mögliche Aufgabenfelder für den Exploration & Researche Bereich entdeckt.
Natürlich wären dies für den Anfang viel zu viele mögliche Forschungsgebiete, darum haben wir diese in Ihre grundlegendsten Abteilungen unterteilt.
Dabei werden unter den einzelnen Abteilungen Informationen ausgetauscht um neue Ideen an zu stoßen.



*Offensive Technology Research*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung konzentriert man sich auf die Verbesserung von Waffensystemen und prüft zugleich wie diese für und gegen die Station eingesetzt werden können.
Im Detail gibt es hier folgende Untergruppen:
Engergie Weapons; Projectile Weapons; Ship to Ship Weapons; Rocketry Weapons; Small Arms & Grenades



*Defense Technology Research*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung konzentriert man sich auf die Verbesserung von Verteidigungssystemen und prüft zugleich wie diese für und gegen die Station eingesetzt werden können.
Im Detail gibt es hier folgende Untergruppen:
Schiffspanzerung; Shilds; Gegenmaßnahmen; Cyberwar; Körperpanzerung; Special Equipment & Ship Tuning



*Biology Technology Research*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung konzentriert man sich auf die Bio-Dome Technologie und was man damit alles anstellen kann.
 Insbesondere im Hinsicht auf die Produktion von Handelswaren, Arzneien und Vieren.
Im Detail gibt es hier folgende Untergruppen:
Genetik; Pflanzen; Tiere; Enzyme; Kybernetik; Viren & Medizin



*Alien Technology Research*


Spoiler



In dieser Abteilung untersuchen wir die Völker in Star Citizen, die Geschichte, die Sprachen und die versteckten Rätzel, die angeblich zu Schätzen führen sollen.
Außerdem soll hier ein gewisser RP Faktor mit eingebracht werden, da man hier auch die Alien Völker, Ihre Sprachen und Ihre Eigenarten untersucht.
Natürlich wird auch Ihre Technologie untersucht und wenn möglich für unsere Zwecke umgestaltet.
Das größte Gimigs sind jedoch die Artefakte die man im Spiel finden können wird.
Etwa um sie für sehr viel Geld an die Banu zu verkaufen.




[*]*Station Tournament*


Spoiler



Um das Interesse für die Station am Leben zu erhalten und das Wettsystem, das die Wirtschaft der Station ankurbeln soll, Sinnvoll zu gestalten existiert das Tournier System im Babylon 6 Projekt.
Dabei gibt es Regionale Turniere (dauer ein Monat) innerhalb der selben Zeitzone (6 Stunden) und Internationale Turniere mit allen Organisationen in allen Zeitzonen. (dauer 3 Monate)
Am Anfang werden wir mit 4 Teams je Zeitzone beginnen und dies stets in zweier Schritten erhöhen bis alle Organisationen beteiligt sind oder wir 32 Teams erreichen (etwa durch Freelancer)
Generell werden wir uns bemühen alle Turniere bei Twitch und YouTube zu veröffentlichen, damit auch Spieler die nicht Life dabei sind sich diese Anschauen können.



*Capture the Core*


Spoiler



Hier bei geht es darum das 2 Teams gegen einander antreten, aufgrund der geringen Memberzahl zu Beginn wird jedes Team aus lediglich zwei Mitgliedern bestehen.
(insg. also pro Kampf 4 Personen)



*Racing*


Spoiler



Das Racing werden wir mit einem Spieler je Organisation starten und vor erst nicht erhöhen, bis nähere Details über die Racing Mechanik bekannt werden.



*Sataball*


Spoiler



Hierbei treten zwei Teams gegeneinander an, wie bei CtC und müssen versuchen in Ego Shooter Manier ohne Schwerkraft das andere Team zu besiegen.
Auch hier werden wir es zu Beginn auf 2 Spieler pro Team beschränken.



*Team Sleep Fight*


Spoiler



In diesem Spiel treten wieder zwei Teams an, wie bei CtC und SB, hier jedoch mit dem Unterschied das die Kämpfe bei Schwerkraft nur zwischen den Spielern ausgetragen werden ohne Raumschiffe, im inneren eines verlassenen Schiffes, von den Spielern abgesehen.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (5. Juni 2016)

Nun erst einmal müssen wir abwarten, ob wir das Ziel von 32 Organisationen innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Jahre erreichen.
Derzeit haben wir 15 Organisationen, wir hatten noch 2 weitere doch die eine hat sich aufgelöst und die andere möchte letztlich doch eher als Freelancer bzw. Verbündete helfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Enorme Anzahl an Posten, die etwa vergleichbar mit einem Javelin Zerstörer ist (minimal Crew von 23 Personen, max. Crew unbekannt), setzt natürlich voraus das wir genügend Spieler für dieses Projekt und das Mitwirken innerhalb des Projekts begeistern können. Doch ich denke ein ganz ähnliches Problem werden alle größeren Organisationen in Zukunft haben, da dauerhafte Präsenz im Spiel fast schon zwangsweise bedeutet das man im internationalen Rahmen aktiv sein muss. Zurzeit haben wir Organisationen in Europa, Asien und Ozeanien die über eine Mitgliedschaft nachdenken, hauptsächlich warten sie auf neue Informationen die unser Konzept bekräftigen.
Wenn diese Organisationen sich ebenfalls unserem Projekt anschließen wären wir bereits bei 24 Organisationen und hätten zumindest 2 Organisationen in jeder größeren Zeitzone, hier ein grafisches Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Bitte habt Verständnis wenn die Grafiken nicht ganz akkurat überarbeitet sind, ich bin kein Grafik Designer sondern lediglich ein Besitzer von Paint. ^^

Ach um den ganzen auch noch die Krone auf zu setzen, möchten wir parallel flotten Missionen durchführen, um Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, neben der Tätigkeit im Projekt auch noch eigene Ziele zu verfolgen. Hier eine Übersicht über mögliche Events:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Flotten Missionen würden so etwas wie das Highlight des Monats innerhalb dieser Zeitzone sein, zumindest für die Spieler die daran teilnehmen. Detailliert soll das Ganze auch das Gemeinschaftsgefühl der beteiligten Organisationen stärken und helfen an besondere Items (Rohstoffe / Daten usw.) zu gelangen die wir auf der Station verkaufen können.

Und abschließend gibt es auch noch eine Grafik die eine Übersicht über die Turniere bieten soll, die in unserem System ja immer hin rund 28% der Spieler ausmachen:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dieser Perspektive ja ^^ das Projekt ist ziemlich gras, doch genau deswegen bauen wir ja auf die Zusammenarbeit vieler Organisationen, unterstützt von weiteren Organisationen und Freelancern die uns dabei helfen möchten.
Ist das alles realistisch und wird uns das mit Sicherheit gelingen? Vermutlich nicht, aber bis lang gab es keine Information die unser Projekt negiert hat, im Gegenteil viele Informationen zu Konzept Verkäufen konnten unser Projekt sogar bestätigen. Wie etwa die Sales der Genesis, der Endeavor und auch der Idris zu einem gewissen Grad.
Aktuell ist die Skepsis der Spieler unser größter Konkurrent, den viele scheinen schon die Idee des Projekts ab zu lehnen, meist aus Persönlicher Erfahrung innerhalb der Deutschen Spielerschafft, was wohl der Grund ist, das unser Projekt international wesentlich wohl wollender aufgenommen wurde. So konnten wir innerhalb der ersten 4 Monate 6 Organisationen für das Projekt begeistern und innerhalb der folgenden 3 Monate 10 weitere Organisationen im internationalen Bereich anwerben. Seit her bemühen wir uns auch im Deutschsprachigen Raum eine bereitere Maße an Wohl wollen für das Projekt zu schaffen, da wir schließlich Ursprünglich hier gestartet haben und es schade wäre das am Ende Deutschland (+Österreich und Schweiz) nur eine Rand Erscheinung im Projekt bleiben.

Hier übrigens ein Neues Video unserer Babylon 6 Projekt Dokumentation:

https://youtu.be/duUi_NQvHiU&#8203;


----------



## Antarius-Angel (15. Juni 2016)

Wir haben eine neue &#8222;News&#8220; veröffentlicht in unserem Forum. Diese soll anhand von Beispielen darlegen auf Grundlage welcher Überlegungen wir die Planungen für das Projekt vorantreiben.

Welche Eventualitäten wir ein Planen und wie wir die Finanzierung für unser Projekt bewerkstelligen wollen.

 

Da es sich hier lediglich um ein Fallbeispiel Handelt und nicht um Explizite Bestandteile des Konzepts verzichten wir dieses Mal auf eine Übertragung in dieses Thema, statt dessen möchten wir lediglich jeden der sich für die Wirtschaftlichen Aspekte Interessiert darauf hinweisen und diesen Direktlink zur Verfügung stellen: http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/341-News-15-06-2016-Planungen-zur-Struktur-und-dem-Finanzkonzept

Doch Vorsicht es ist ziemlich Trocken und nicht als direkte Werbung für die Allgemeine Star Citizen Community gedacht.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (19. Juni 2016)

*2016-06-19*


The accession of Skillins in the Babylon 6 project, we are opening up our friendship with the organization Rare Fish Trading Co., LLc. This is done in the spirit of future contacts that could eventually lead to an alliance as soon as the station opens.
Durch den Beitritt von Skillins in das Babylon 6 Projekt, eröffnen wir heute unsere Freundschaft mit der Organisation Rare Fish Trading Co., LLc. Dies geschieht im Geiste zukünftiger Kontakte die eventuell zu einem Bündnis führen könnten, sobald die Station eröffnet wird.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (3. Juli 2016)

Hi,

da unser Projekt ja inzwischen schon ganz schön gewachsen ist und einige neu Einsteiger sicher nicht all den Text lesen möchten, gibt es jetzt mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung. Darüber was das B6P derzeit ist und was es in Zukunft werden könnte. Dies sei besonders für Organisationen gedacht oder Spieler die als Freelancer dem Projekt beitreten möchten.

 

*Aktuell*

Derzeit besteht das Projekt aus 17 Organisationen, davon sind 14 Organisationen Mitglieder (411 Main Spieler) und 3 Organisationen (1.461 Main Spieler) haben dem Projekt Ihre Unterstützung zugesichert.

Zurzeit arbeiten wir am Konzept des Projekts, an der Mitglieder Werbung, an der Werbung von Verbündeten und einzelnen Spielern.

Es gibt Regelmäßig (etwa alle 3 Monate) ein Treffen der Botschafter (das nicht Pflicht ist) wo man sich unterhält, Meinungen austauscht und über das weitere Vorgehen spricht. Als Botschafter werden die Vertreter der Organisationen bezeichnet, diese werden als Verbindungskanal genutzt und haben die Aufgabe Ihre Organisation auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Neben diesen Botschaftern gibt es noch die Planer und die Umsetzer die das Projekt voran bringen.

Außerdem gibt es noch eine Reihe von Freelancern, diese wollen bei dem Ergebnis des Projekts mitmachen, werden bei den Planungen jedoch außen vor gelassen.

 

*Ziel / Zukunft des Projekts*

1) ein Sektor in Star Citizen mit einer Flotte von Schiffen und / oder einer Raumstation zu bevölkern.

 

2) eine Charta von Babylon 6 durch zu setzen, die auf Neutralität Unterstützung und Hilfsbereitschaft beruht

 

3) Ein Sportsystem zu etablieren das es uns ermöglicht Spielern eine Vollzeit Beschäftigung in Star Citizen nach zu gehen die sich nur  mit einer oder vier unterschiedlichen Sportarten befasst. Einschließlich 3 kleinerer und einem Großen Turnier für jede Sportart innerhalb eines Jahres.

 

4) Ein für alle Seiten Vorteilhaftes Wettsystem bei dem man stets seine Einlage wiedererhält und zu dem einen Bonus. (20% wenn man auf das Flasche Team Wettet 60 % wenn man auf das Richtige Team wettet) Dabei wird das System nicht wie bei Pferdewetten funktionieren sondern sich eher an der Mechanik eines stillen Teilhabers orientieren.

 

5) 4 Monatliche Flottenmissionen, die Primär dazu dienen den Mitspielern des Projekts Abwechslung neben der &#8220;Routine&#8220; zu bieten. Dabei wird jede der 4 Zeitzonen (in die wir den Tag Theoretisch aufgeteilt haben) einen anderen Aspekt absolvieren. Wobei die Zeitzonen sich bei der Art der Flottenmission monatlich abwechseln. Z.B. Deep Space Mission, Mining Mission, Traiding Mission, Vandul Invade Mission.

 

So hoffe diese Zusammenfassung hat ein wenig euer Interesse geweckt, falls ja schreibt mich ruhig mal an.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (14. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag Leute,

wir möchten euch hier mit auf einen neuen Beitrag im Inhaltsverzeichnis unseres Projekts aufmerksam machen:

*Planungsphase für die Vorbereitung zum Babylon 6 Projekt / * *[SIZE=9pt]Planning phase to prepare for Babylon 6 project[/SIZE]*
 

Wir haben in diesem Bezug auch unser Englisches Inhaltsverzeichnis erweitert (daher die verlinkung für beides).

 

Ich bin mir sicher jeder der sich diese texte vor augen führt hat so seine Persönlichen Gedankend dazu.

Jede Kritik am System nehmen wir gern an und daher kann sich jeder Spieler gern in unserem Forum registrieren und seinen Senf dazu abdrücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Natürlich könnt Ihr euch auch hier dazu äußern, aber bitte nicht über zahlreiche seiten hingweg. Auch Per PN könnt Ihr mir schreiben was Ihr von dem Projekt oder dem neuen Beitrag im Speziellen haltet. Natürlich nur falls Ihr der Meinung seid das es etwas zu sagen gäbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (16. Juli 2016)

Okay hier mal ein Beitrag in eiegener Sache:

 

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Mitspielern für meine Schiffs Crew, sowie den drei Escort Jägern die ich mir in Star Citizen leisten möchte. ^^

Kleiner Hacken das Spiel erscheint vermutlich erst in einem Jahr.

Was ist Star Citizen?

 

https://youtu.be/YHnbbwcZR7I

Ein Weltraum Spiel in dem es sehr auf die Fähigkeiten der Spieler ankommt und der einzige Skill der Zählt das Geschick des Spielers ist.

Man kann entweder allein oder gemeinsam mit anderen auf einem Schiff spielen. Die größten Schiffe in Star Citizen sind so gewaltig das einige Maps in aktuellen Spielen dagegen winzig wirken.

Das Schiff das ich nutzen möchte nennt sich Merchantman, die Jäger die ich für die Eskorte Nutzen möchte nennen sich Sabre, Venguard Warden und Bucceneer. Die Schiffe habe ich bereits nun brauche ich nur noch eine Crew von mindestens 6 bis maximal 12 Leute die mir dabei helfen diese kleine Flotte zu bestücken.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte niemanden ein Schiff schenken oder verkaufen. Es geht allein darum diese Schiffe zu bemannen und geschickt ein zu setzen. Ein Spieler kann logischer weise nur eine Aufgabe in Star Citizen ausführen das bedeutet ich brauche Personal für die übrigen Aufgaben.

Die Merchantman ist ein Handelsschiff, es besitzt eine gewaltige Ladekapazität, gute Defensive Mechaniken und hat zudem einen Holotabel zur Koordination der Schiffe. Die Venguard ist ein Langstrecken Jäger mit überlegener Feuerkraft und einer starken Panzerung. Die Sabre dient als Aufklärer da sie mit einer guten Tarntechnologie ausgestattet ist die sie zwar nicht unsichtbar macht, doch auf Sensoren nur schwer zu entdecken ist. Die Bucceneer schließlich ist ein wahres Kraftpaket an Feuerkraft und Wendigkeit.

Auf der Merchantman allein gäbe es bis zu 8 Plätze diese verteilen sich auf den Piloten, den Sensor Offizier, 2 Board Schützen sowie einige Techniker und den Kapitän.
Das Schiff ist als Transport und Händler Schiff ausgewiesen, verfügt über starke offensive und Defensive Verteidigungsmechaniken und besitzt zu dem einen großen gepanzerten Laderaum.

Der Kodex unserer Truppe ist simpel, alle Kosten werden durch die Gemeinschaft getragen und die Gewinne werden zu gleichen Teilen verteilt.

Ich habe Bilder zu den Schiffen im Anhang gepostet. Ihr selbst müsstet lediglich das Starter Paket mit einbringen damit man gemeinsam zocken kann. Alles andere würde ich in die Wege leiten.

Spieler die noch keine Organisation haben bieten wir zudem einen Platz bei den Freien Falken an:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/53-Inhaltsverzeichnis-der-freien-Falken/

Doch wir würden in unserer Crew auch Spieler aufnehmen die Bereits in anderen Organisationen sind. Natürlich nur so lange diese nicht in Piraten Organisationen sind, irgendwo muss man auch Grenzen setzen was Vertrauen angeht.

Eins noch die  Flotte wird nicht auf RP basieren doch zugleich hat bei uns das RL auch nichts zu suchen. Wer Ihr im Real Life seid, ist völlig egal. Wie alt Ihr seid, ist egal und selbst ob Ihr männlich oder weiblich seit ist egal. Wichtig ist nur das man sich auf euch verlassen kann. Solange dies gegeben ist seid Ihr bei uns willkommen.

Abschließend sei noch gesagt das die Schiffsnamen bereits vor Definiert sind, falls euch der Name nicht passt kann man darüber reden und Ihn ändern. Es ist jedoch letztlich meine Entscheidung, da es meine Schiffe sind.

Okay hier noch ein paar Referenzen zu unserer Orga, unserem Projekt und was man sonst noch so wissen sollte:
Freie Falken:
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/53-Inhaltsverzeichnis-der-freien-Falken/
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/0FFLINE

Babylon 6 Projekt:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/BABYLON6
http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/33-Inhaltsverzeichnis-zur-Raumstation-Babylon-6

Und für alle die nicht lesen wollen hier nen Video:
https://youtu.be/duUi_NQvHiU

Dort seht Ihr auch ein paar der Schiffe.
Sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben schickt mir bitte eine PN. 
Vielen Dank und bis bald.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (17. Juli 2016)

https://youtu.be/BSt8u2ewkBI

In diesem Video möchten wir in Rahmen eines Interviews unseren Crew-Planer Designer zu Wort kommen lassen. Er beschreibt die Möglichkeiten und die Eigenheiten des aktuell noch in Entwicklung befindlichen Crew-Planers.

 

Weitere Informationen zu unserem Projekt findet Ihr hier:

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/33-Inhaltsverzeichnis-zur-Raumstation-Babylon-6

 

Und natürlich auf unserer RSI-Seite:

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/BABYLON6


----------



## Antarius-Angel (23. Juli 2016)

Hi, es gibt eine neue News zu unserem Thema:

 

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/346-News-23-07-2016-Das-Problem-der-Aktivität-Onlinezwang-durch-Gruppen-Dynamik

 

Ältere News bis her:

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Board/42-News-Bereich/

 

 

2) Neuerung: Szenarien Bereich

 

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Board/51-Szenarien-Bereich-scenarios-range/

In diesem Bereich werden theoretische Umstände durchgespielt, um auf diese Weise Grundlagenforschung betreiben. Damit sollen Gesetzmässigkeiten geklärt werden, die für das Babylon 6 Projekt wichtig sind. Auch Gäste sind hiermit ausdrücklich dazu aufgefordert, sich an diesem Thema zu beteiligen. ///
In this section theoretical circumstances be played to operate in this way basic research. For laws to be clarified, which are important for the Babylon 6 project. Also guests are explicitly encouraged to participate in this subject.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (15. August 2016)

Hi,

 

hier mal ein Interessanter Artikel zu Star Citizen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Star-Citizen-Spiel-3481/Specials/Studio-Preview-1204131/


----------



## Antarius-Angel (12. September 2016)

Ist es möglich eine Raumstation zu verteidigen?
Kurze Antwort, Nein.
Eine Raumstation ist ein mehr oder weniger Statisches Objekt. Was bedeutet, dass ein Potentieller Angreifer die Möglichkeit hat den Zeitpunkt des Angriffs zu wählen.
Man kann hunderte wenn nicht gar Tausende von Spieler Organisieren, wenn man genug Zeit hat und dann in einem großen alles verehrenden Angriff die Station überschwämmen.
Hier kommt die einfache Wahrheit zum Tragen das Maße letztlich stärker ist als Klasse.
 
Und doch ist es möglich eine Station überdauern zu lassen.
Nicht mit Waffengewallt, oder mit aktiven Spielern die Rund um die Uhr für den Schutz der Station sorgen. Auch nicht mit Schilden die schier unendlichen Schaden abwehren können.
Sondern mit Logik.
Die einzige Möglichkeit um eine Raumstation Effektiv und Dauerhaft zu verteidigen besteht darin den Sinn eines Angriffs zu negieren. Natürlich wird es Spieler sowie Organisationen geben denen dies herzlich egal ist. Wenn man allerdings die Reputation bei möglichst vielen Spielern besitzt, ist die Anzahl dieser Spieler eventuell vernachlässigbar.
Das bedeutet um die Station zu verteidigen müssen wir den Spielern zeigen, dass es für Sie besser ist die Station zu erhalten, als sie zu zerstören.
Zugleich müssen wir natürlich auch alles dafür tun was wir können um der Station genügend Schutz zu bieten, dass eventuelle Gelegenheitsaktionen von wenigen Dutzend Spielern für Sie keine Gefahr darstellen.
Letztlich läuft es also darauf hinaus, dass es die Mühe und nicht wert ist Babylon 6 zu zerstören.
(Berg)Arbeiter, Händler, Piraten und Schmuggler würden einen Handelsplatz verlieren um Ihre Waren zu löschen.
Forscher, Kopfgeldjäger und Spione würden eine Informationsquelle verlieren
Händler Ihre Sicherheit gefährden und Ihre Handelsspanne beschneiden
Söldner / Freelancer und Ladenbesitzer verlören Ihren Standort
Soziale Spieler, Scouts und Transporter würden einen sicheren Hafen verlieren.
Und Sportler hätten einen Standort im Vers weniger wo sie mit fiebern können.

Wenn man dies bedenkt, erscheint es unlogisch Mittel, Personal und Zeit für einen Angriff auf eine Befestigte und gut bemannte Raumstation zu verschwenden. Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt das man nicht nur die Rund 50 Verteidiger sondern auch alle Neutralen überwinden muss, die sich freiwllig an der Verteidigung beteiligen um Ihre Interessen zu schützen.
Hier eine Grafik zum Schluss die vereutlichen soll, bitte die Daten eher als Plakativ betrachten zur Verdeutlichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (17. September 2016)

*News, 20.09.2016: Projektfinanzierung / Project finance*


In this news we explain how the investment of 32 project organizations are managed within the project.
In dieser News erklären wir wie die Investitionen der 32 Projekt Organisationen innerhalb des Projekts verwaltet werden.
*News, 19.09.2016: Rollenspiel im B6P / RPG in B6P*


In this news, it comes to the ways we want to provide role players. Or you can learn a little more about the backstory of the project (RPG Technical)
In dieser News, geht es um die Möglichkeiten die wir Rollenspielern bieten möchten. Außerdem erfahrt Ihr etwas mehr über die Hintergrunds Geschichte des Projekts (Rollenspiel Technisch)
*News, 18.09.2016: Berichte im B6P / reports B6P*


In this news we want to make you familiar with the reporting system, and explain why we think it is something necessary element of Babylon 6 project.
In dieser News möchten wir euch mit dem Bericht System vertraut machen und erklären warum wir es für ein Notwendiges Element des Babylon 6 Projekts halten.
*News, 17.09.2016: Regelbruch im B6P / breaking rules in B6P*


In this news we would like to show you how the justice system in Babylon 6 project works, also how our system can develop.
In dieser News möchten wir euch aufzeigen wie das Justiz System im Babylon 6 Projekt funktioniert, außerdem wie sich unser System entwickeln kann.
*News, 16.09.2016: Weltraum Scheu / space aversion?*


In the current news, we would like to explain to you what options visitors could have on the station. In addition, we would like to show you how they could reach the station and left again.
In der Aktuellen News möchten wir euch erklären welche Möglichkeiten Besucher auf der Station haben könnten. Zudem möchten wir euch aufzeigen wie sie die Station erreichen und wieder verlassen könnten.
*News, 15.09.2016: Freelancer = Freelancer = Blackboard*


In today&#8217;s news, we would like to familiarize yourself with our Black and Withe Board. A system that will not only support our project, but also players the opportunity have their own jobs on the station posting.
In der heutigen News, möchten wir euch mit unseren Black und Withe Board vertraut machen. Einem System das nicht nur unser Projekt unterstützen wird, sondern auch Spielern die Möglichkeit gibt eigene Aufträge auf der Station zu veröffentlichen.
*News, 14.09.2016: Babylon 6, Handelssystem / Traidingsystem*


In today intrinsically News, we would like to bring our trading system in detail. In particular, the benefits of which will have the station operating for the various merchants, pirates and smugglers that will meet our station.
In der heuteigen News, möchten wir euch unser Handelssystem näher bringen. Insbesondere die Vorteile die der Stationsbetrieb für die verschiedenen Händler, Piraten und Schmuggler haben wird die auf unsere Station treffen werden.
*News: 13-09-2016: Wie funktioniert das Sport- und Turniersystem von Babylon 6?*


In this news we want to explain to you what it with the area Tournier in Babylon 6 project up and you so detaliert as us explain what you do in this part of our project is currently possible.
In dieser News möchten wir euch erläutern was es mit dem Bereich Tournier im Babylon 6 Projekt auf sich hat und euch so detaliert wie es uns derzeit möglich ist erklären was man in diesem Teil unseres Projekts macht.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (1. Oktober 2016)

In diesem Bereich geht es darum wer wir sind, was wir erreichen möchten und wie wir dies Bewerkstelligen möchten.
Daraus kann jeder Spieler selbst ableiten was dies für Ihn bedeutet.

Da wir wissen wie Lesefaul viele Spieler in der heutigen Zeit sind möchten wir, uns daher auch nicht länger mit schönen Formulierungen aufhalten.
Sollte jemand nach dem Lesen dieser Auflistung fragen haben schreibt bitte Antarius-Angel an bzw. Windows7, den Gründer der Freien Falken.

Vielen Dank und viel Erfolg.


Wer wir sind?

Unsere Organisation besteht aus Spielern und kleinen Organisationen, unterschiedlichsten Alters. (mind. 18+)
Ein Beitritt muss nicht als Main Erfolgen, man kann unserer Organisation auch als Affilate bei treten, um seine Eigene Organisation mit dem Netzwerk der Freien Falken verbinden zu können.

Was wir erreichen möchten?

Es geht uns nicht darum Macht oder eine besondere Größe zu erreichen.
Es geht uns darum Aktive und Teamfähige Spieler zu vernetzen, kleine Organisationen wie auch einzelne Spieler
Wir möchten Spielern dabei helfen gemeinsame Aktivitäten zu verfolgen und auch einzelnen Spielern das Spiel erleichtern
Wir besitzen keine Führung oder Autorität der man sich beugen muss, auch unsere Regeln sind lediglich für ein Grundlegendes Verständnis gedacht

Wie möchten wir dies Bewerkstelligen

Kleine Organisationen mit bis zu 20 Membern können unserer Gemeinschaft bei tretten (z.B. als Affilate)
Einige unserer Mitglieder entwickeln ein Tool das die Gemeinschaftliche Aktivität regulieren soll, ähnlich einem Raid-Planer aus anderen Spielen (allerdings für SC und unsere Bedürfnisse angepasst)
Einzelne Spieler können unserer Gemeinschaft beitreten und von unserem Netzwerk profitieren
Spieler / Organisationen haben die Möglichkeit Raumschiffe der Organisation zu Mieten
&#8230; und ersparren sich so eventuelle Kostenintensive Anschaffungen wodurch weniger von Ihrem Kapital gebunden wird
Spieler / Organisationen die keine Resourcen der Organisation verwenden müssen keine Gemeinschaftssteuern zahlen


----------



## Antarius-Angel (9. Oktober 2016)

Guten Tag,

heute möchten wir euch mal eine Historische Übersicht zu unserem Projekt geben Quellen findet Ihr öffentlich unserer RSI Seite:

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/BABYLON6

 

Hier die Übersicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (23. Oktober 2016)

*News, 23.10.2016: Infos Nach der CitCon / Infos after the CitCon*
Die CitCon in Frankfurt ist nun vorbei und es gab dort eine ganze Reihe interessanter Informationen über die verschiedenen anwesenden Organisationen zu erfahren. Auch fragte man uns einiges zu unserem Projekt und so kam auch die Frage mehrfach auf wie viele Unterstützer unser Projekt bis her hat. Dies möchten wir hier nun noch einmal darlegen:Member-Organisations: 13 Orgs / 399 Main, 337 Affilate = 736 ges. / inc.
Unlimited Horizons / UNHORIZON : 10 Main, 17 Affilate = 27
Black Phalanx / 501 : 11 Main
Hell Fire Corp. Universe / HFCU : 13 Main, 1 Affilate = 14
Freie Falken / 0FFLINE : 15 Main, 10 Affilate = 25
Alesch Military Agency & Associates Ltd. / AMAAL : 19 Main, 2 Affilate = 21
UnityBeing / UNITYBEING : 20 Main, 7 Affilate = 27
New Lunar Republic / NLR : 20 Main, 15 Affilate = 35
Legarto Industries / LEGARTO : 28 Main, 9 Affilate = 37
Whiskey Storm Core / WHISKEY : 40 Main, 14 Affilate = 54
Phoenix Interstellar / PHII : 76 Main
RWBY [Huntsmen for Hire] / RWBY : 43 Main, 14 Affilate = 57
German Transport and Trading Organization / GTTO : 55 Main, 207 Affilate = 262
StarCitizenTürk / SCT : 82 Main, 41 Affilate = 123
Member-Freelancer: 5 Main, 9 Affilate
Member-Visitor / Besucher: 2
Ally in Futur: 2382 Main, 794 Affilate = 3176
L.A.M.P. / LAMP : 1242 Main, 308 Affilate = 1550
Black Star Initiative / TBSI : 899 Main, 6 Affilate = 905
Rare Fish Trading Co., LLc / RAREFISHCO : 131 Main, 58 Affilate = 189
Repubblica Stellare Italiana / Repubblica : 90 Main, 422 Affilate = 532
Outer Space Defence & Logistic / OSDL : 13 Main
Der Konzern / DKON : 7 Main

Aufgrund der Anfrage hier nun eine Auflistung der Aktuellen Planungsgruppe des Babylon 6 Projekts:

Antarius / Windows7 = Overminde (hat halt alles im Kopf)
RazorBladeGP = Foren Admin + Technische Unterstützung + TS3
Prometheus (von Black Phalanx) = Botschafter, Übersetzer und Feedback in der Planungsgruppe
Prom3theus (Freelancer) = Umsetzer / Technische Unterstützung via Discord
Hermiod_ATL-1 = Crew-Planer Overminde Projektleiter dieses Bereichs
Apollo-Starwarrior = geplant für Technische Unterstützung Crew-Planer + Übersetzer
Kaith44 = Feedback im Planungsbereich mit Schwerpunkt SEC
Frengh bzw. Allgemein Legarto = Umsetzer Logistische Bereiche + Feed Back
Tim_Kartoz = Übersetzer + Feedback im Bereich Übersetzung und Diskussionsrunde der Botschafter
RJMason = Übersetzerin + Informationsübermittlungsspezialisten (Inhalte von D in Eng. zu übersetzen)
Schlag & Chief_RD = Spezialisten zur Video Bearbeitung und Projekt Dokumentation
Lup4ra = Spezialist für Grafik Bearbeitung und Aufbesserung
Ganymedaquila = Bishop der Gruppe mit ruhiger Kraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ubuntu = Pessimist der Planungsgruppe und Bodenanker
Phoenix Interstellar bzw. Flexxe als Verbindung zur großen Online Gemeinschaft

Zumindest in Geistiger Hinsicht natürlich auch J. Michael Straczynski & Gene Roddenberry, ohne die ein kleiner junge vor vielen Jahren nie das Interesse an SF gefunden hätte.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (30. Oktober 2016)

News, 30.10.2016: Space Station Babylon 6 & Gangster
 


In today&#8217;s news, we do address the question of how the Babylon 6 project to treat players who spy on players / NPCs; hunt; plunder and possibly kill the avatar.
In der heutigen News, möchten wir uns mit dem Frage befassen, wie das Babylon 6 Projekt zu Spielern steht, die Spieler / NPCs ausspionieren; jagen; überfallen und eventuell töten (also den Avatar).


----------



## Antarius-Angel (6. November 2016)

Good day,
We have now completed the plans for the Babylon 6 project.
At least as far as the basic concept is concerned and it is possible in the current information situation. If anyone is interested in watching it, we have worked out PDF and PowerPoint presentations here:
PDF:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fbks5RVNzekVvWmM
Power-Point: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fRFdBUWdDNWFTMnc
The last 18 pages also describe the time span from the release of Star Citizen to the opening of the space station.

Guten Tag,
wir haben nun die Planungen für das Babylon 6 Projekt abgeschlossen.
Zumindest soweit es das Grundlegende Konzept anbelangt und es uns bei der aktuellen Informationslage möglich ist. Sollte jemand Interesse haben es sich an zuschauen wir haben hier PDF und Power-Point Präsentationen ausgearbeitet:
PDF:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fUFVseElWY19sYlk
Power-Point: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fZ3doV3BQczRRbVU
Die letzten 18 Seiten beschreiben zudem die Zeitspane vom Release von Star Citizen bis hin zur Eröffnung der Raumstation.

Mfg. Antarius-Angel
Freie Falken
Babylon 6 Projekt


----------



## Antarius-Angel (15. November 2016)

Guten Morgen,

im Rahmen unserer neuen Dokumentationsreihe über das Babylon 6 Projekt haben wir nun ein neues Video hochgeladen.

Dieses befasst sich mit der Zeit bevor wir die Station (was der Kern des Projekts ist) eröffnen können, die so genannte Vorbereitungsphase.

 

Im Laufe der Woche werden wir dazu auch noch eine News eröffnen wo wir Detailliert aufzeigen was zu Beginn dieses Prozesses passieren wird.

In diesem Video hingegen werden wir allgemein über diese Zeit Berichten, was wir damit bezwecken, warum sie notwendig ist und warum es nicht nur eine fixe Idee ist. 

 

 

https://youtu.be/jnknWSrcgkA

 

Einziger Wermutstropfen, unser TOP PR Member Schlag ist leider noch immer Privat verhindert, daher läuft dies weiter hin über unsere Ersatz PR Member.

Vielen Dank und noch eine gute Woche.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (19. November 2016)

Guten Abend,

seit unserem letzten Beitrag ist eine ganze Menge Zeit vergangen.

Damit meine ich nicht unsere letzte &#8220;News&#8220; oder das letzte Video zum Babylon 6 Projekt.
Sondern die letzte wirkliche neu Entwicklung des Babylon 6 Projekts.


Seit vielen Monaten haben wir nun sehr viel Zeit und Mühe in die Entwicklung des Projekts investiert. Wir haben eine Umfangreiche PowerPoint Präsentation erstellt, mehr als Videos erstellt und uns sogar auf der CitCon um einen (wenn auch sehr schlichten) Stand bemüht.
All dies um den Kontakt zu unseren Deutschen Organisationen zu verbessern, nach dem wir in den letzten Monaten drei der 9 deutschsprachigen Organisationen verloren haben.


Als Ergebnis unserer Fortwährenden Bemühungen besitzt das Projekt derzeit 7 Deutschsprachige sowie 8 internationale Organisationen. Darüber hinaus konnten wir 6 Organisationen dazu bringen unser Projekt als Verbündetes Element zu betrachten, mehr als ein Jahr vor dem Release und mehr als 2 Jahre vor der Eröffnung des Babylon 6 Projekts.


Ich erinnere mich noch gut während der Cit Con sprach ich mit so vielen Menschen, dass meine Stimme ganz heiser wurde und ich mich selbst kaum noch verstehen konnte. Und nur eine einzige Person damals sprach englisch. Doch selbst Wochen nach der Cit Con blieb unser Besuch dort ohne die geringste Reaktion.


In der selben Zeit konnten wir 2 weitere Organisationen im internationalen Bereich für unsere Sache gewinnen und stehen derzeit mit einer dritten in Verhandlungen. Doch von dem Land in dem unser Projekt ursprünglich begann scheint es kein Interesse an unserem Projekt zu geben. Weder an einer Zusammenarbeit in Zukunft, noch an einer Mitgliedschaft.


Wir verfügen derzeit nur über wenige Resourcen, wir sind weder so groß noch so organisiert wie andere Gemeinschaften in Star Citizen, weil wir unser Projekt nicht als eine Festung für einige wenige sehen. In unserem Projekt geht es nicht darum das die Organisation Babylon 6, erfolgreich ist. So wie es bei anderen Organisationen der Fall ist.
Bei uns geht es darum das wir gemeinsam mit allen Spielern im Vers etwas erschaffen möchten, was es in dieser Form bis her noch nicht gegeben hat. Natürlich, unser Projekt kann scheitern, wir können tapfer antreten und am Ende in zwei Jahren können wir trotz all unserer Bemühungen scheitern.
Doch wenn wir weiter hin den Deutschen Organisationen hinter her laufen, die offenbar viel zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind als sich für ein Allgemeines Projekt zu interessieren, dann werden wir auf jeden Fall scheitern.
Wir haben dieses Projekt ursprünglich begonnen, damit wir an etwas großem teilhaben können.
Sowohl die freien Falken, als auch die deutschen Organisationen als solches.


Inzwischen bezweifeln wir jedoch, das selbst wenn das Projekt, so unwahrscheinlich es auch ist, erfolgreich sein sollte, die Deutschen Organisationen darin viel mehr als eine Randnotiz sein werden.
Nicht weil wir keine Chance gehabt hätten, bei diesem Projekt mit zu wirken, sondern weil wir und damit meine ich alle Organisationen die innerhalb des letzten Jahres angeschrieben wurden, die Chance sprichwörtlich ausgeschlagen haben.


In diesem Sinne stellen wir nun heute unsere Aktivität in der Präsentation des Babylon 6 Projekts innerhalb des deutschsprachigen Raums ein. Wir werden uns statt dessen auf den internationalen Markt konzentrieren und so unsere Hoffnungen weiter tragen bis zu dem Tag, an dem das Projekt entweder offiziell scheitert oder die Station Babylon 6, eröffnet wurde.


Die wenigen Organisationen und Spieler die auch in Zukunft über unser Projekt auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden, empfehle ich unsere RSI Seite in Ihre Favoriten zu setzen. Auch in Zukunft werden wir dort alle Veränderungen rund um das Babylon 6 Projekt in Deutsch und in Englisch veröffentlichen. Im Positiven wie im Negativen.
Einzig unsere Werbung in den Foren, per PN auf RSI und bei eventuellen Veranstaltungen werden wir in Zukunft auf 0 Reduzieren. All jene Organisationen, die sich in der Vergangenheit über unseren Spame beschwert haben wird dies sicher freuen.
Bei allen anderen, die unsere Beiträge in der Vergangenheit gelesen oder gar gelikt haben möchte ich mich für diese Entscheidung entschuldigen. Es ist unsere Pflicht die Entscheidung zu treffen die am besten für das Babylon 6 Projekt ist und derzeit sehen wir schlicht größere Chancen in der internationalen Bühne der Welt, als im deutschsprachigen Raum. Bitte versteht dies nicht als Affront gegen euch. Für Menschen wie euch werden wir alles tun um unsere News auf der RSI Seite auch in Zukunft in einer Qualität zu halten die euch einen guten Überblick über unser Projekt gewährt.



In diesem Sinne danke ich euch allen und wünsche euch alles Gute, die Türen des Babylon 6 Projekts werden euch auch in Zukunft nicht verschlossen bleiben.





Mfg. Antarius-Angel
Freie Falken

Babylon 6 Projekt

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/BABYLON6
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fcnYzVGpoVGlRYzQ


----------



## Antarius-Angel (23. Februar 2017)

Hier eine übersicht über unsere News und Themen von Januar 2016 bis 22,02,2017.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe Ihr findet etwas das euch gefällt. Solltet Ihr darüber hinaus Fragen zum B6P haben gebt mir bitte bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*News, 22.02.2017: Project crew members*


In this topic, we would like to shed light on the project crew members.
In diesem Thema möchten wir die Projekt Crewmitglieder näher beleuchten.

*News, 20.02.2017: RP Support Part 2*


Today it is about how far the project would like to support the roll-up player, in general and the roll players within the project in particular.
Heute geht es darum in wie fern das Projekt Rollenspieler, im allgemeinen und die Rollenspieler innerhalb des Projekts im speziellen, unterstützen möchte.

*News, 16.02.2017: Obstacles / Hindernisse*


In this news, we would like to take a look at our project and the obstacles that we are currently facing.
In dieser News möchten wir einen prüfenden Blick auf unser Projekt werfen und die Hindernisse aufzeigen die wir derzeit vor uns haben.

*News 14.02.2017: RP Support*


In the news today, we deal with at the roleplay and how the Babylon 6 project stands for it.
In der News heute, befassen wir uns mit dem Rollenspiel und wie das Babylon 6 Projekt dazu steht.

*News 10.02.2017: Politics / Politik*


In this message we would like to explain to you the political system of the project.
In dieser Meldung möchten wir euch das politische System des Projekts erläutern.

*News 08.02.2017 Antrieb &#8211; Drive*


In this news we will discuss the basics of the Babylon 6 project, regardless of the game mechanics.
In dieser News gehen wir auf den Grundgedanken des Babylon 6 Projekts ein, unabhängig von den Spielmechaniken.

*News 30.12.2016 The Annual graduation News / Die Jahresabschluss News*


In this news we would like to express our hopes for the new year.
In dieser News möchten wir unsere Hoffnungen für das neue Jahr zum Ausdruck bringen.

*News 23.12.2016 Babylon 6 project tournament presentation*


In this news we explain the alternative sports system of the Babylon 6 project, in which we are oriented towards Mobas.
In dieser News erläutern wir das alternative Sportsystem des Babylon 6 Projekts in dem wir uns an Mobas orientiert haben.

*News 14.12.2016 Event for Players (cancelt)*


ENG, Coming soon.
Wir möchten für die Spieler die sich gern mehr am Projekt beteiligen möchten im Jahr 2017 eine entsprechende Möglichkeit schaffen.

*News 28.11.2016 Economic system of the Babylon 6 project*


In this report we would like to explain the basic idea behind the economic mechanics of the Babylon 6 project. On the based of both the project and the betting system consists.
In diesem Bericht möchten wir die Grundlegende Idee hinter der Wirtschaftsmechanik des Babylon 6 Projekts erläutern. Auf dessen Basis, sowohl das Projekt als auch das Wett Sytsem weiter aufbauen.

*News, 09.11.2016: Star Citizen Tournaments Division*


The planning team of the free falcon has come up with something new to the sports area of the Babylon 6 project. This is an alternative to the original Classic Tournament System. If you want to know more, check out.
Das Planungsteam der Freien Falken hat sich mal etwas neues zum Sportbereich des Babylon 6 Projekts einfallen lassen. Dabei handelt es sich um ein alternativ entwurf zum Ursprünglichen Klassischen Turnier System. Falls Ihr mehr wissen möchtet schaut mal rein.
*News, 30.10.2016: Space Station Babylon 6 & Gangster*


In today's news, we do address the question of how the Babylon 6 project to treat players who spy on players / NPCs; hunt; plunder and possibly kill the avatar.
In der heutigen News, möchten wir uns mit dem Frage befassen, wie das Babylon 6 Projekt zu Spielern steht, die Spieler / NPCs ausspionieren; jagen; überfallen und eventuell töten (also den Avatar).
*News, 24.10.2016: Casual? Regulär? or Hardcore gamer?*


The latest news deals with the possibilities of the project with regard to the duration of the game. We would like to explain the possibilities offers the project. When you play one hour, to 4 hour or more.
Die aktuelle News befasst sich mit den Möglichkeiten des Projekts in Hinblick auf die Spieldauer. Dabei möchten wir erklären welche Möglichkeiten das Projekt bietet. Abhängig davon ob diese nun eine Stunde; bis zu vier Stunden oder mehr als vier Stunden am Stück investieren möchten.
*News, 23.10.2016: Mitglieder des Projekts*


In response to some of the questions asked to us during the CitCon were here a new news.
Als Antwort auf einige der fragen die uns während der CitCon gestellt wurden hier eine neue News.
*2016-10-04*


Easy Mining GmbH leaves the project, because the alignment of the project with 31% share military has become Warlike. You have to understand that the EMG a peaceful organization's struggle is not a focus. This leaves 12 organizations within the project.
Easy Mining GmbH verlässt das Projekt, da die Ausrichtung des Projekts mit 31 % Militär anteil zu Kriegerisch geworden ist. Dazu muss man wissen das die EMG eine Friedliche Organisation ist in der Kampf kein Fokus ist. Damit verbleiben 12 Organisationen innerhalb des Projekts.
*2016-09-25*


The organization White Skull Contractors leaves the project, the reason is personal nature of the Ambassador of Recon. We wish the concerned person all the best and good luck.
Die Organisation White Skull Contractors verlässt das Projekt, der Grund ist persönlicher Natur des Botschafters der Recon. Wir wünschen der betreffenden Person alles gute und viel Erfolg.
*2016-09-25*


Raydon PHOENIX DRAGONS leaves with his organization the project due to inactivity. (By his own person)
Raydon von PHOENIX DRAGONS verlässt mit seiner Organisation das Projekt aufgrund von Inaktivität. (seitens seiner eigenen Person)
*News, 24.09.2016: Laufbahn / Career*


In this paper we would like to the structure of our project on the basis of career describe can make a player within the project.
In diesem Beitrag möchten wir euch die Struktur unseres Projekts anhand der Laufbahn beschreiben die ein Spieler innerhalb des Projekts vollziehen kann.
*News, 23.09.2016: Mitglieder des Projekts*


In today&#8217;s news we would like to inform about the benefits and responsibilities of the members of the Babylon 6 project.
(We namely looking still members)
In der heutigen News möchten wir euch über die Vorteile und Aufgaben der Mitglieder des Babylon 6 Projekts unterrichten.
(Wir suchen nämlich noch immer Mitglieder)
*News, 22.09.2016: Flottenmanöver / Fleet maneuver*


Today we want to introduce you a little more in the naval maneuvers and you describe what opportunities this for the players in Star Citizen.
Heute möchten wir euch etwas mehr in die Flottenmanöver einführen und euch beschreiben welche Möglichkeiten diese für die Spieler in Star Citizen bieten.
*News, 21.09.2016: Station Supply Transportwege / transport routes*


In this news we want to tell you something about the supply routes of our project and what benefits it will bring to the merchant on the station with it.
In dieser News möchten wir euch etwas über die Versorgungswege unseres Projekts erzählen und welche Vorteile dies für die Händler auf der Station mit sich bringt.
*News, 20.09.2016: Projektfinanzierung / Project finance*


In this news we explain how the investment of 32 project organizations are managed within the project.
In dieser News erklären wir wie die Investitionen der 32 Projekt Organisationen innerhalb des Projekts verwaltet werden.
*News, 19.09.2016: Rollenspiel im B6P / RPG in B6P*


In this news, it comes to the ways we want to provide role players. Or you can learn a little more about the backstory of the project (RPG Technical)
In dieser News, geht es um die Möglichkeiten die wir Rollenspielern bieten möchten. Außerdem erfahrt Ihr etwas mehr über die Hintergrunds Geschichte des Projekts (Rollenspiel Technisch)
*News, 18.09.2016: Berichte im B6P / reports B6P*


In this news we want to make you familiar with the reporting system, and explain why we think it is something necessary element of Babylon 6 project.
In dieser News möchten wir euch mit dem Bericht System vertraut machen und erklären warum wir es für ein Notwendiges Element des Babylon 6 Projekts halten.
*News, 17.09.2016: Regelbruch im B6P / breaking rules in B6P*


In this news we would like to show you how the justice system in Babylon 6 project works, also how our system can develop.
In dieser News möchten wir euch aufzeigen wie das Justiz System im Babylon 6 Projekt funktioniert, außerdem wie sich unser System entwickeln kann.
*News, 16.09.2016: Weltraum Scheu / space aversion?*


In the current news, we would like to explain to you what options visitors could have on the station. In addition, we would like to show you how they could reach the station and left again.
In der Aktuellen News möchten wir euch erklären welche Möglichkeiten Besucher auf der Station haben könnten. Zudem möchten wir euch aufzeigen wie sie die Station erreichen und wieder verlassen könnten.
*News, 15.09.2016: Freelancer = Freelancer = Blackboard*


In today&#8217;s news, we would like to familiarize yourself with our Black and Withe Board. A system that will not only support our project, but also players the opportunity have their own jobs on the station posting.
In der heutigen News, möchten wir euch mit unseren Black und Withe Board vertraut machen. Einem System das nicht nur unser Projekt unterstützen wird, sondern auch Spielern die Möglichkeit gibt eigene Aufträge auf der Station zu veröffentlichen.
*News, 14.09.2016: Babylon 6, Handelssystem / Traidingsystem*


In today intrinsically News, we would like to bring our trading system in detail. In particular, the benefits of which will have the station operating for the various merchants, pirates and smugglers that will meet our station.
In der heuteigen News, möchten wir euch unser Handelssystem näher bringen. Insbesondere die Vorteile die der Stationsbetrieb für die verschiedenen Händler, Piraten und Schmuggler haben wird die auf unsere Station treffen werden.
*News: 13-09-2016: Wie funktioniert das Sport- und Turniersystem von Babylon 6?*


In this news we want to explain to you what it with the area Tournier in Babylon 6 project up and you so detaliert as us explain what you do in this part of our project is currently possible.
In dieser News möchten wir euch erläutern was es mit dem Bereich Tournier im Babylon 6 Projekt auf sich hat und euch so detaliert wie es uns derzeit möglich ist erklären was man in diesem Teil unseres Projekts macht.
*News 12.09.2016: Is it possible to defend a space Station? / Gedankenspiel, kann man eine Raumstation verteidigen?*


In today&#8217;s news, we would like to make our view for defense potential of a space station familiar. Gern You may draw your own opinion in our forum with us parts as a guest.
In der heutigen News, möchten wir euch unsere Ansicht zum Verteidigungspotential einer Raumstation vertraut machen. Gern könnt Ihr als Gast eure Eigene Meinung in unserem Forum mit uns Teilen.
*News 29.08.2016: A life as New Project Member / Das leben eines neuen Projekt Mitgliedes (Teil 1)*


We start with a new news series which will show as precisely as possible what a player is expected to participate in Babylon 6 project. In addition, we will try our language program to improve so this news will be available in different languages. (At the quality we are still working)
Wir starten mit einer neuen News reihe die möglichst genau darlegen wird was ein Spieler der sich am Babylon 6 Projekt beteiligt erwarten wird. Zudem versuchen wir unser Sprachprogramm zu verbessern daher werden diese News in verschiedenen Sprachen erhältlich sein. (an der Qualität arbeiten wir noch)
*News 28.05.2016 Kann das B6P Spaß machen? / can the B6P make fun?*


We have a new News rausgebracht, this time we also want to test how well the current translation program works. Therefore, we have translated the news in many different languages. If your time and desire have looked but have a look and give us feedback as succeeded or failed you find these translations. Thank you and still a good day.
Wir haben eine neue News rausgebracht, dies mal möchten wir zudem Testen wie gut das aktuelle Übersetzungsprogramm funktioniert. Daher haben wir die News in zahlreiche verschiedene Sprachen übersetzt. Wenn Ihr Zeit und Lust habt schaut doch mal rein und gebt uns Feedback wie gelungen oder nicht gelungen Ihr diese Übersetzungen findet. Vielen Dank und noch einen guten Tag.
*News 25.08.2016: Informationen zum Wirtschaftssystem des Babylon 6 Projekts*


In this news we want to give you an insight into our economic system.
In dieser News möchten wir euch einen Einblick in unser Wirtschaftssystem gewähren.
*News 23.07.2016 Das Problem der Aktivität / Onlinezwang durch Gruppen Dynamik

News 10.07.2016 Project overview

News 15.06.2016 Planungen zur Struktur und dem Finanzkonzept

News vom 05.06.2016: Babylon 6 Projekt Dokumentation

News 30.05.2016: Organigramm des Babylon 6 Projekts

News vom 17.03.2016: Discord

News vom 05.03.2016: Babylon 6 Projekt Dokumentation

News vom 05.03.2016: Prometheus1981 hat ein Trailer für das Babylon 6 Projekt gemacht 

News Januar*


----------



## tripmeup (19. März 2017)

Was sind denn jetzt die letzten News in der Sache?

Und ich muss sagen, sehr spannende Sache!


----------



## Mastgans (25. März 2017)

Schade das dass immer noch alles in Englisch ist, sonst hätte ich ja auch gerne mitgemacht. Aber da ich kein bisschen Englisch kann, bleibt mir das wohl weiterhin verborgen. :-(


----------



## Antarius-Angel (3. April 2017)

Was sind denn jetzt die letzten News in der Sache?

Und ich muss sagen, sehr spannende Sache!

 

hi,

sorry das ich so spät antworte mit Firefox konnte ich hier aus irgend einem Grund nichts mehr posten weil das Textfeld weg war.

 

Hier die aktuell letzte news bis her, warten noch auf mehr infos von den Entwicklern die zuletzt veröffentlichen infos treffen unser projekt leider kaum wes wegen wir nur wenig neues rausziehen konnten:
 

*Babylon 6 Projekt News, 28.02.2016: Ausrüstung*

In dieser News möchten wir euch erklären wie wir unser Projekt aufbauen möchten.

Da noch niemand wirklich weiß wie Star Citizen letztlich funktionieren wird, sind dies natürlich nur unsere Vermutungen, doch wir hoffen das die Begründungen die wir vorzubringen haben euch überzeugen werden.

Mehr unter:

http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/525-News-28-02-2017-Equipment/

 

Das Format des Forums unterstützt leider nicht alle Grafiken.

 

 


Schade das dass immer noch alles in Englisch ist, sonst hätte ich ja auch gerne mitgemacht. Aber da ich kein bisschen Englisch kann, bleibt mir das wohl weiterhin verborgen. :-(

 

Was Star citizen angeht hast du natürlich recht, unser Projekt ist hingegen generell Deutsch und Englisch, wie auch an der News zu erkennen ist.

 

Wenn du dich dennoch informieren möchtest empfehle ich dir folgende seiten:

 

https://star-citizens.de/

http://starcitizenbase.de/
Vids:

 

https://www.youtube.com/user/theCrashAcademy/

 

https://www.youtube.com/user/angryBOTde/

 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoRflWTWHvr0jbKzIVYtGzw

 

https://www.youtube.com/user/StarCitizenBlog/

 

Da gibt es eigentlich auch für die Deutsche Spielerschafft immer regelmäßig Informationen zum Thema Star Citizen.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (4. April 2017)

*[SIZE=14pt]News, 04.04.2017: Von Gelegenheitsspielern bis hin zu Hardcore Gamern*[/SIZE]

Im vergangenen Monat, seit unserer letzten News, haben wir uns damit beschäftigt für welche Zielgruppe das Projekt geeignet wäre.
Wir haben lange überlegt und diskutiert welche Vor- und Nachteile sich für die einzelnen Spieler ergeben, welche Motivation es zu berücksichtigen gilt und wie wir einen guten Anreiz schaffen können.

In dieser News möchten wir euch nun unser Ergebnis präsentieren.



*[SIZE=12pt]Definitionsfrage[/SIZE]*

Das Anfangsproblem bestand darin das es keine echte festgelegte Definition von casual, regulär, Cor und hardcor Gamern gibt. Es gibt lediglich Andeutungen und Beispielverweise.
Darum möchten wir zum besseren Verständnis uns in dieser News auf eine Momentaufnahme einer möglichen Einigung beschränken. Auch wenn das natürlich nicht universell auf alle Themen anwendbar sein wird.
 


*[SIZE=10pt]Casual Gamer[/SIZE],* ...

zeichnen sich durch eine geringere Aktivität sowie wie eine hohe Flexibilität, ohne hohe Spezialisierung aus.
Das bedeutet das ein Spieler viele Aufgaben übernehmen möchte, dafür jedoch nur wenig Zeit investieren kann oder will.
Dabei nehmen sie es ungesehen in Kauf dass sie nicht zu den besten gehören, solange sie dabei spaß haben können.
Ein Beispiel wären hier Spieler die gern mal eine Runde Dota 2 spielen ohne gleich zu erwarten, dass sie jedes Spiel dominieren.
Sie spielen vor allem um des Spiels willen um Spaß zu haben.
Um mal etwas zu experimentieren und zu testen.
 
Nicht selten sind diese Spieler einmal online und anschließend wieder für Tage, wenn nicht gar für Wochen, inaktiv.
In dieser Zeit spielen sie etwas anderes oder kümmern sich um das deutlich wichtigere Real Life.
 
All dies bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass diese Spieler unzuverlässig oder unbegabt sind.
Ihre Motivation ist lediglich eine ganz andere als bei anderen Spielertypen.
 
In den meisten Games wo man Erfahrung oder Equipment sammeln muss, sind diese Casual gamer mit der Zeit frustriert, weil sie das Gefühl haben das Ihnen das Spiel weg läuft oder sie nicht hinter her kommen.
Darum beschränken sie sich vor allem auf Spiele in denen die Unterschiede zwischen den Spielern nicht dadurch gemessen wird wie viel Zeit ein Spieler in das Spiel investiert.
Dota2, wo Unterschiede zwischen den Spielern lediglich im können und nicht in der Spieldauer liegen ist hier ein gutes beispiel
Ein Spiel wo solche Spieler es schwer haben wäre die Classic Version von World of Warcraft, wo man seine Ausrüstung und seinen Ruf langsam und mühe voll aufbauen musste.

 


[*][SIZE=10pt]*Regulär Gamer*[/SIZE], ...

spielen in der Regel mehr als ein paar Mal pro Woche, sie sind in einem bestimmten Spiel aktiv und wollen etwas in diesem Spiel zu erreichen, aber nur in dem Ausmaß, dass dies nicht das real life beeinflusst.
Das bedeutet das diese Spieler sich oft einen Aspekten eines Spiels herraus suchen und diesen so erfolgreich wie möglich verfolgen, oder bis Ihnen die Lust ausgeht. z.B. als Heiler, Tank oder DD in einem MMO.

Dabei nehmen sie es auch in kauf ein paar Stunden einarbeitungszeit in die oberflächliche Materie zu investieren wenn dies Ihre generellen chancen steigert.
Sie sind jedoch nicht dazu bereit Termine wegen einem Spiel zu verschieben oder sich bewusst oder unterbewusst so zu organisieren, dass sie ständig spielen können bzw. verfügbar sind.
Sie nutzen eher die Gelegenheit, wenn sich eine bietet, ohne direkt darauf zu zuarbeiten.
Etwa als Teil einer kleinen Gruppe für eine kleine Instanz oder eine Gruppen Quest.
In den meisten Fällen wollen sie klare Ziele verfolgen und innerhalb einer angemessenen Zeit dafür auch Resultate sehen.
Auch bei Raids würden sich reguläre Gamer beteiligen
wenn zufällig etwas frei ist und man gerade die Zeit übrig hat
oder um einen Erfolg abzugreifen, wie etwa die Belohnung für eine Quest.


[*]ein Regulärer Spieler würde jedoch längere und vor allem Planungen auf lange sicht nicht mit einem Spiel verbinden, da dies einen zugroßen einfluss auf Ihr "echtes" Leben hätte.

 

[*][SIZE=10pt]*Cor Gamer*[/SIZE], ...

dies sind Spieler die mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung an ein Spiel heran gehen.
Sie möchten etwas erreichen und sind bereit dafür auch persönlichen Einsatz zu zeigen.

So bewälltigen diese Spieler das Farming in Spielen auch wenn es langweilig ist, damit sie eine Bestimmte Ausrüstung erhalten.
Oder Sie kämpfen sich durch in eine Instanz oder einen Raid, trotz zahlreicher Rückschläge immer weiter vorwärts.
Spieler die sich für Spiele wie DarkSouls begeistern können oder die an Ranglistenkämpfen teilnehmen kann man durch aus als Cor Gamer bezeichnen.

[*]Man muss allerdings auch anmerken das diese Spieler eine gewisse Soziale Charakter schwäche besitzen.

Sie verherlichen sich gern selbst
sind egoistisch und behandeln weniger erfolgreiche Spieler nicht selten als Spieler zweiter Klasse
außerdem können sie recht rücksichtslos sein um Ihre Ziele zu erreichen

 


[*][SIZE=10pt]*Hard Cor Gamer*[/SIZE], ...

bei diesen Spielern dreht sich vieles im Leben um das Hobby Online Games.
Sie investieren nicht selten am Tag mehrere Stunden um Ihre persönlichen Ziele zu erreichen.

Sei es nun eine bestimmte Klasse zu meistern oder einen Fortschritt im Spiel zu erreichen, eventuell sogar als einer der ersten.
Bei diesen Spielern geht es nicht darum das sie perse süchtig sind, auch wenn einige von Ihnen dies eventuell sind.
Es geht eher darum das Sie ein persönliches bestreben haben etwas zu erreichen und sie sind gewillt dafür zu tun was Ihrer Meinung nach dafür getan werden muss.

[*]Raidleiter, Gildenleiter und andere Spieler die ein Spiel nicht nur spielen sondern innerhalb Ihrer Möglichkeiten mitgestallten möchten, kann man als Hard Cor Gamer bezeichnen.
[*]im Gegensatz zu reinen Cor Gamern haben Hard Cor Gamer meist begriffen das Sie allein nicht erfolgreich in einem Teambasierenden Online MMO Game sind.

das hat zur Folge das sie eine elitäre Gruppe meist bestehend aus regulär und Cor Gamern um sich versammeln
sie übernehmen auch häufig aufgaben die andere Spieler anleiten und Ihnen helfen, also weniger ich bezogen sind als bei normalen Cor Gamern
in einigen Fällen stellen Hard Cor Gamer auch das wohl der Gruppe über den persönlichen erfolg um als Team weiter zu kommen.



Natürlich kann man nun Argumentieren das es auch noch die Profi oder professionellen Spieler gibt, doch das würde jetzt den Rahmen dieser News überschreiten.



*[SIZE=12pt]Das Babylon 6 Projekt[/SIZE]*

Bei unserer Ermittlung kamen wir zu dem Schluss das unser Projekt für jede der oben genannten Spielertypen Ansätze bieten würde.


Perfekt wäre es jedoch für niemanden, zumindest nicht wenn sie in Star Citizen nur als Projekt Mitglieder unterwegs wären.
*Casual Spieler *hätten den Vorteil,
dass das Projekt seine Mitglieder ausrüstet und die für die Arbeit notwendigen Mittel zu Verfügung stellt.
Sie hätten jedoch auch den Nachteil dass sie nicht immer am Projekt teilnehmen können, wenn alle Plätze vergeben sind etwa.
 

[*][SIZE=10pt]*Reguläre Spieler*[/SIZE] würden sich vermutlich mit dem Crew-Planer arrangieren und sich entweder an Events beteiligen oder aus eigenem Antrieb eine reservierungsanfrage stellen.

Dadurch hätten sie deutlich häufiger die Möglichkeit sich an der Projekt Crew zu beteiligen.
Der Nachteil bestünde darin reguläre Spieler nicht alle Posten besetzen könnten da Ihnen eventuell, Wissen, Erfahrung, Interesse oder Gelegenheit fehlt.
 

[*][SIZE=10pt]*Cor Gamer*[/SIZE] sind aufgrund Ihrer Erfahrung und Ihres Fachbezogenen Wissens freier und offener

Dadurch können sie auch Leitende Posten innerhalb des Projekts einnehmen und diese nutzen um Ihre Ziele zu erreichen.
vor allem betrifft dies die einzelnen zivilen Abteilungen des Projekts:
Elements Resource Extraction
Equipment Transportation
Repair Engineer
Station Manger
Station Ordnance 
Diseases Treatment 
Medical Operations
Epidemic Treatment
First Aid
Technology Research
Space research
Biology Research
Alien Research

[*]Obwohl diese Leitenden Posten vor allem die Ziele des Projekts verfolgen werden, wird es im verlauf der Zeit immer wieder die möglichkeiten geben das Abteilungsleiter zusätzlich die Projektmitglieder für eigene zwecke nutzen können.

In der Logistik z.B. um private Güter zu transportieren, Schiffe zu tunen oder zu reparieren oder um zu rüsten
in der Wirtschaft könnte das bedeuten das sie eigene Waren zusätzlich Kaufen und verkaufen, lagern oder Preise an freunde weiter geben, wenn Kapazitäten frei sind
im Medizinischen Bereich könnte die Forschung von Impfstoffen, Bagterien oder das experimentieren mit Biotischen Teilen oder die Transplantation von gewebe reizvoll sein
im Forschungs Bereich könnte das züchten von Tieren und Pflanzen sowie das finden neuer Rohstoffquellen und Artefakte sowie die eingliederung in die aktuelle Technologie sowie das erforschen der Geschichte von Star Citizen einige Spieler reizen.

[*]Im Gegenzug haben Cor Gamer auch mehr Verantwortung und müssen Berichte für den Rat sowie die Bereichsleiter verfassen.

Die Berichte sind für die Mittel- und Langzeitplanung sowie die Verbesserung der personal Strukturen und das Anschaffen neuer Schiffe und Module wichtig.
Außerdem hängen an den Berichten auch die Empfehlungen für die Beförderungen innerhalb der Projekt Crew
Der Rat schließlich wird durch die Berichte über die Entwicklung auf der Station auf den laufenden gehalten und dadurch entscheiden können wie die Finanzierung verläuft
 



[*][SIZE=10pt]*Hard Cor Gamer *[/SIZE]sind vermutlich die seltensten Spieler innerhalb des Babylon 6 Projekts.
Diese Spieler werden das Spiel mit gestallten wollen, sie möchten nicht nur die kleinen aufgaben machen sie möchten Leiten und die Ausrichtung des Projekts mitgestallten.

Ein Bereichsleiter dirigiert die Aufgaben des Rates sowie die Befehle des Stationscomanders
Außerdem organisiert er die Abteilungsleiter die mit Ihm zusammen arbeiten.
Der Bereichsleiter für die Security Organisiert mit Hilfe der Abteilungsleiter der White-Star, der Black-Star und der Jump Patrol gemeinsam die Sicherheit aller Spieler im Sektor nach eigenem ermessen.
Die Sector Hunter sind hier etwas außen vor da sie eher als Jäger und Spürhunde dienen und weniger zur Verteidigung von Zivilisten
außerdem kann die Order des Stations Commander die Befehle des Bereichsleiters beeinflussen bzw. grob eingrenzen. z.B. wenn Diplomaten besonderen Schutz benötigen
auch kann ein Bereichsleiter nicht ohne folgen gegen die Babylon 6 Charta handeln

[*]wie bereits die Abteilungsleiter müssen auch die Bereichsleiter Berichte für den Rat der Botschafter zusammenstellen.



In seltenen Fällen wo auch eine Soziale und Kommunikative stärke zu verzeichnen ist, kann ein Spieler sich sogar bis zum Stationsleiter des Projekts hocharbeiten und so das Projekt mit seinen Bereichen und zahlreichen Abteilungen leiten. Dabei Organisiert und koordiniert man vor allem die Bereichsleiter und schlichtet Streitigkeiten. Außerdem hilft man bei Kommunikationsproblemen aufgrund der Sprachgrenzen.



*[SIZE=12pt]Generelle Vorteile[/SIZE]*

Damit wir keine Klassengesellschaft innerhalb des Projekts zwischen den einzelnen Spielern erschaffen möchten wir eine einheitliche Entlohnung für alle Projekt Crew Mitglieder umsetzen.
Damit dies gewinnbringend sein wird, werden wir ein experimentelles Wirtschaftssystem verwenden.
Außerdem möchten wir damit die Bearbeitungszeit für die Belohnungen deutlich reduzieren.


Details hierzu findet Ihr in dieser News zum Wirtschaftssystem:
News 28.11.2016 Wirtschaftssystem des Babylon 6 Projekts
Darüber hinaus wird die Ausrüstung einschließlich der Mobill Glass IDs durch die Projekt Organisation gestellt, wodurch den Spielern für Ihre Beteiligung keine zusätzlichen Kosten entstehen.


Darüber hinaus hat dies den Vorteil das die Persönliche ID Signatur der Projekt Mitglieder Maskiert wird, wie es kurz im Bezug auf die Kopfgeld jäger vor einem Jahr mal angesprochen wurde.
Es dient auch der Kosten reduzierung da so lediglich für die gesetzten Planstellen einmalig das Equip gekauft werden muss statt für jeden einzelnen Spieler der diese Posten besetzen möchte.
Details dazu findet Ihr in dieser News:
Babylon 6 Project News, 28.02.2016: Equipment
Alternativ bietet sich auch unser sehr ausführliches Inhaltsverzeichnis an in dem Ihr stets detailierte Angaben zu unserem Projekt finden könnt: Inhaltsverzeichnis zur Raumstation Babylon 6 (auf deutsch)


----------



## Antarius-Angel (9. April 2017)

*[SIZE=14pt]Babylon 6 Projekt News, Black Board*[/SIZE]

In dieser News möchten wir euch die Fortschritte hinsichtlich des Black Boards präsentieren.
Für jene die es noch nicht wissen, das Black Board wird ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Projekts sein, da es uns die Möglichkeit gibt, Random Spieler mit in unser System zu integrieren.
Zudem dient es Spielern die über Ihre Stationszeit hinaus am Projekt mitwirken möchten als Zugangspunkt.
Zugleich eröffnet es Spielern die Möglichkeit durch das Projekt an Credits, Ausrüstung, Erfahrung und vielem mehr zu kommen.
Selbst Ruf ist in gewisser Weise möglich, da die Projektmitglieder sich an Fehlverhalten oder besondere Leistungen erinnern werden, es sind ja Menschen und keine NPCs.



[SIZE=12pt]*Aufbau des Black Boards*[/SIZE]

Das System wird stark mit Spectrum verknüpft sein, wobei wir uns hier von Spectrum noch deutlich mehr erhoffen als aktuell vorhanden ist. So benötigen wir einen öffentlichen Bereich, den alle in Star Citizen angemeldeten Spieler sehen können, auch wenn sie nicht Teil der Projektorganisation sind.
Inhaltlich wird das Black Board ein Themenbereich im Spectrum-Forum des Babylon 6 Projekts sein; mit verschiedenen Unterpunkten für die einzelnen Bereiche und Abteilungen.
Wir möchten das Teamleiter, Abteilungsleiter und Bereichsleiter sowie Zirkelmitglieder in den entsprechenden Unterbereichen, Themen eröffnen können. Diese Themen werden Quests enthalten auf die Gäste antworten können. Natürlich können auch Projekt-Crew-Mitglieder diese Missionsquests annehmen.
Derzeit sehen wir noch keine Notwendigkeit, unser Spectrum-Forum entsprechend anzupassen, da Spectrum diese Mechanik nicht in der gewünschten Form unterstützt. So gibt es, unseres aktuellen Wissens nach, keine Möglichkeit, das Gäste Themen in Organisationen sehen können, denen sie nicht angehören. Von Antworten ganz zu schweigen.

Gründe für die Nutzung von Spectrum statt eines eigenen Forums:
&#8226; Wir möchten das Spectrum Forum nutzen, weil jeder Spieler in Star Citizen dort automatisch registriert ist und so eine separate Registrierung der Mitglieder des Projekts entfällt.
&#8226; Wir sind der Meinung das eine Quest in Text-Form am besten für das System des Black Boards geeignet ist, weil so beide Parteien die Möglichkeit haben auf die Vertragsbedingungen hinzuweisen. Dies wird besonders im internationalen Bereich notwendig werden, wenn ein Spieler ein oder zwei Zeitzonen später mit einem anderen Projekt Crew Mitglied sprechen muss, der zur ursprünglichen Vereinbarungszeit nicht anwesend war.
&#8226; Die Vorteile, die Spectrum so besonders machen, würden auch unserem Black Board zugutekommen. Etwa, dass man es auf unterschiedlichen Medien aufrufen kann und sogar im Spiel selbst darauf zugreifen kann. Das würde die Trennung beseitigen die sonst mit Privaten Foren entstehen würden.



*[SIZE=12pt]Konzeption der Aufträge für das Black Board*[/SIZE]

In der Praxis wird es einen Text geben, der ähnlich einer Missionsquest aus anderen Spielen, die Inhalte der Aufgabe in einer kleinen Geschichte wiederspiegelt. Da Star Citizen und auch das Babylon 6 Projekt ein sich entwickelndes und von Spielern geprägtes System sein wird, gestalten sich viele dieser Missionsbeschreibungen aus den entsprechenden Umständen, die ihre Erstellung notwendig macht. So wird es zwar im groben häufig ähnliche Missionen geben, in Ihren Details und Anlässen werden sich diese jedoch unterscheiden.
Hier eine Übersicht über mögliche Konzepte für solche Black Board Missionen:
freie-falken.de/index.php/Atta&#8230;9-Grafik-Black-Board-png/

Anhand dieser Grafik kann man erkennen, unter welchen Beweggründen die einzelnen Texte und vlt mit der Zeit Textbausteine für das Black Board zusammengestellt werden und wie sich so eventuell die Black-Board-Missionen ergeben. Dies ist allerdings nur die Theorie; in der Praxis sähe man nur das Ergebnis. Rohfassung:

[SIZE=10pt]_&#8222;Freelancer,
wir suchen nach ein paar kräftigen Händen und einen wachen Verstand zur Unterstützung der Stationscrew und ich hörte bei Dir wären wir da genau richtig.
Wir brauchen in den zivilen Bereichen des Projekts ein paar kühle Köpfe.
Für die Mission benötigst Du Erfahrung im medizinischen Bereich.
Wir erwarten einen XXX Transporter, auf dem versehentlich verdorbene Ware ausgegeben wurde. Zur Behandlung der 75 Passagiere benötigen wir Deine Unterstützung.
Für Deine Beteiligung an dieser Aufgabe sind wir bereit, Dir eine Geldsumme in Höhe von XXXX Credits auszustellen.&#8220;_[/SIZE]


Diese würde dann von den Leitern, die eine Quest erstellen, angepasst werden. Das Ergebnis könnte so aussehen:

[SIZE=10pt]&#8222;Freelancer,
wir suchen nach ein paar kräftigen Händen und einem wachen Verstand zur Unterstützung der Stationscrew und ich hörte, Du könntest uns das bieten.
Wir brauchen im medizinischen Bereichen der Station ein paar kühle Köpfe, die sich mit medizinischen Geräten und Behandlungen auskennen. Wir erwarten einen Genesis Transporter auf dem versehentlich verdorbene Ware ausgegeben wurde. Zur Behandlung der 75 Passagiere benötigen wir Deine Unterstützung.
Für Ihre Beteiligung an dieser Aufgabe sind wir bereit, Dir eine Geldsumme in Höhe von XXXX Credits auszustellen.&#8220;[/SIZE]

Noch können wir das natürlich nicht gewiss sagen, da dies der Betrieb des Boards selbst erst ergeben wird. Soweit unser Konzept zum Black Board.

Bei Fragen und Anregungen meldet Euch ruhig bei uns oder in unserem Discord Chanel:
discord.gg/RZHkZPD

_*Außerdem möchten wir darauf hinweisen das wir noch immer Mitgliedsorganisationen, verbündete Organisationen und Projektcrewmitglieder suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Derzeit haben wir erst 16 der 32 geplanten Organisationen für den Rat der Botschafter und was verbündete und Projekt Mitglieder angeht gibt es aktuell keine gesetzten Grenzen.
Falls Ihr weiteres anschauungs Material benötigt verweisen wir hier gern auf unsere PDF-Prässentationen:*_

_*Version 1 Prässentation
Version 2 Prässentation

Detailierte Prässentation*_
Zugehöriges Word Dokument


----------



## Antarius-Angel (8. Mai 2017)

*08.05.2017 News, Project Update*

 

Hello, we have completed the preparation of the preparation phase and integrated into our presentation. For those who would like to see, we have created a separate presentation:
Separately / Complete presentation for reference

 

Guten Tag, wir haben die Überarbeitung der Vorbereitungsphase abgeschlossen und in unsere Präsentation integriert. Für jene die es sich gern anschauen möchten, haben wir eine Separate Präsentation erstellt:
Separat / Vollständige Präsentation zum Nachschlagen


----------



## Antarius-Angel (16. Juli 2017)

16.07.2017 Broschüre


For the GamesCom, we have created a brochure to present our project.
Für die GamesCom haben wir eine Broschüre erstellt, um unser Projekt zu prässentieren.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (30. Juli 2017)

Guten Tag,

im Zuge unserer Präsentation des Babylon 6 Projekts haben wir eine neue Video Serie erstellt.

Auch wenn die Qualität noch weit von dem Entfernt ist was wir uns wünschen würden, hoffen wir doch das es euch einen besseren Eindruck von unserem Projekt verschaff. 

 

https://youtu.be/rNRsrMi73Gs

- Statistiken

- Planstellen

- Equipment

- Black Board

 

https://youtu.be/fZjuFKEbHUk

- Vorbereitungsphase

- Gruppe 1 Personen Transport

- Gruppe 2 Güter Transport

 

https://youtu.be/Pd92vnPl8fM

- Gruppe 3 Info Transport

- Gruppe 4 Rohstoffgewinnung

- Gruppe 5 Kartographie

 

https://youtu.be/SY9JK_SETAY

- Gruppe 6 Support

- Vorbereitungsphase Abschluss

- Bisherige Geschichte des Babylon 6 Projekts

 

https://youtu.be/zIFo8gnI_BI

- Projekt Planstellen

 

https://youtu.be/oaYlDS2RWQo

- Babylon 6 Sektor Kriterien

 

https://youtu.be/5UBqX6Aj-7A

- Projekt Gedankenspiel

 

https://youtu.be/4Fhz2UmviLk

- Projekt Freelancer

 

https://youtu.be/nlNQ96h8KSA

- Projekt Besucher und Outsider


----------



## Antarius-Angel (12. August 2017)

Okay the new news is ready:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fY0VBQkRzNEcteTg

Okay die neue News ist fertig:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fUkhvbTM0RjBqMTg


----------



## Antarius-Angel (15. August 2017)

15.08.2017: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/FALSPACES


The organization Falcon Space Services, has now joined the project as a new ally, his Ambassador is FaL Daride.
Die Organisation Falcon Space Services, ist heute dem Projekt als neuer Verbündeter beigetretten, Ihr Botschafter ist FaL Daride.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (20. August 2017)

Hi,

 

ENG:

In our Current News, we would like to explain how the players who participate in the Babylon 6 project are rewarded. It should be noted that only the first-mentioned options (2) will already take effect during the preparation phase (after release). Anything else will not be included until the start phase is reached.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fOGRsbXZPWUlNcEE

 

 

GER:

in unserer Aktuellen News möchten wir darlegen wie die Spieler belohnt werden, die sich am Babylon 6 Projekt beteiligen. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass lediglich die zuerst genannten Optionen bereits während der Vorbereitungsphase (nach Release) greifen werden. Alles Weitere wird erst mit Erreichen der Startphase eingebunden werden.

 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fVlh6VnNLREpyakU

 

Mfg. News-Team des Babylon 6 Projekts

 

PS.

An allen die bei den Übersetzung geholfen haben vielen Dank.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (25. August 2017)

In today's news we would like to shed some light on what the Babylon 6 tournaments have to offer and to update the information published so far. We hope you like the report and wish you a good start to the weekend.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5swZj0R-o3fYUxZbXhFWU9wRE0/view

 

In der heutigen News möchten wir näher beleuchten was es mit den Turnieren des Babylon 6 Projekts auf sich hat und die bis her veröffentlichen Informationen aktualisieren. Wir hoffen der Bericht gefällt euch und wünschen euch einen guten Start ins Wochenende.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5swZj0R-o3fVmxnYTZJcnpQaWc/view


----------



## Antarius-Angel (27. August 2017)

Guten Morgen an alle, für die nächste Botschafter Versammlung haben wir einen ersten Entwurf des dort Thematisierten Comics erstellt. Dies ist also nicht Final sondern nur ein Konzept Entwurf zur Verdeutlichung unserer Idee: Comic Entwurf
Außerdem haben wir die Vorbereitungsmappe für das Meeting fertiggestellt. Botschafter Treffen Broschüre
Nächstes treffen


----------



## Antarius-Angel (6. September 2017)

ENG:

Hi, in this news we would like to present the views of our project on the Meta Game between the organizations. Have fun.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5swZj0R-o3fY2JsV191a0tOT1E/view

 

GER:

Guten Tag, in dieser News möchten wir euch die Ansichten unseres Projekts zum Meta Game zwischen den Organisationen präsentieren. Viel Spaß.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5swZj0R-o3fV2NqTS01ZExtdms/view


----------



## Antarius-Angel (29. September 2017)

Hello,

we are currently working on a story for the project. To bring the players closer to our project.

While the German version has already arrived in the second volume, we have only finished the English translation of the Prolog. (at the moment)

We hope that you enjoy this first step and that you have fun reading.

Of course, this is only a story and therefore there is no 100% guarantee that it will expire in the future. (only for the people who like to be excited about something like that)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fa2pXQVpKRURMRnc

 

Guten Tag,

aktuell arbeiten wir daran eine Geschichte für das Projekt zu entwerfen. Um den Spielern auf diese Weise unser Projekt näher zu bringen.

Während die deutsche Version bereits im 2. Band angekommen ist, haben wir die englische Übersetzung bis lang lediglich vom Prolog fertig.

Wir hoffen dennoch, das euch dieses ersten Schritte gefallen und Ihr beim Lesen spaß habt.

Selbstverständlich handelt es sich hierbei nur um eine Geschichte und daher gibt es keine 100% Garantie, dass es zukünftig so ablaufen wird. (nur für die Leute die sich gern über so etwas aufregen)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fUl9aMTRIOWdpSW8


----------



## Antarius-Angel (6. Oktober 2017)

06.10.2017 New Ally / Wisdom United / Ambassador [Wisdom] &#1028;&#636;B&#1103;&#3618;&#65245;&#3663;
 
Today the organization Wisdom United has officially allied with the Babylon 6 project, in the spirit of future positive relations.
Heute hat sich die Organisation Wisdom United offiziell mit dem Babylon 6 Projekt Verbündete, im Geiste zukünftiger positiver Beziehungen.
 
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/BABYLON6


----------



## Antarius-Angel (8. Oktober 2017)

Hi, wir haben den Prolog unserer story mal vertont, ist ein Entwurf, hoffe er gefällt euch:
https://youtu.be/SPEN1sf1-ng


----------



## Antarius-Angel (8. Oktober 2017)

Um unsere Fähigkeiten zu verbessern, YouTube Videos zu erstellen, haben wir beschlossen auch die übrigen Kapitel und Bände zu vertonen, je immer ein Kapitel. Um die Übersicht zu bewahren haben wir eine Playlist erstellt in der man stückweise die einzelnen Kapitel anhören kann.
Natürlich sind unsere Skills in dem Bereich sehr eingeschränkt doch wir hoffen mit der Zeit mehr Übung zu bekommen und die Geschichten dadurch besser präsentieren zu können. 
Alternativ dazu für jene denen die Geschichte gefällt hier ein Link zur Geschichte: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5swZj0R-o3fcmhIS3NheERSVGs
Wir sind derzeit noch bemüht einen Lektor zu finden der die Geschichte auf Fehler hin prüft. Von daher bitten wir um Verständnis wenn die erste Reinschrift nicht fehlerfrei ist.&#8203;
 
Hier der Link zur Playlist, für alle die es sich anhören möchten: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4ivXwa7K7tVt3GW-3L449Cumv15Z4imA


----------



## Antarius-Angel (24. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte diese Gelegenheit nutzen und auf den großen Unterschied hinweisen den unser Team zur Video Bearbeitung innerhalb des letzten Monats gemacht hat. Am Anfang hatten wir noch keine Rechte Ahnung wie man YouTube Videos aufbereiten könnte. Von dem technischen Verständnis wie man das mögliche letztlich in die Praxis umsetzt ganz zu schweigen.

Dennoch wollten wir es zumindest versuchen, um mit unserer Geschichte Spielern unser Projekt näher zu bringen. 

 

Darum fingen wir 08.10.2017 mit der ersten Folge unserer Geschichte an.

https://youtu.be/SPEN1sf1-ng

Zugegeben alles noch sehr minimalistisch und auch unser Sprecher hatte seine liebe Mühe mit der Aufnahme. Inzwischen haben wir uns jedoch verbessert, wir haben gelernt was besser ist und was schlechter und wir haben uns neue Ideen zur Gestaltung einfallen lassen. In unserem letzten Video ist uns sogar gelungen Hintergrund Musik mit in das Video einzubetten. 

https://youtu.be/Ym55r1ECUFs

 

Natürlich, für jene die bereits seit Jahren Videos auf YouTube hochladen mag diese Leistung simpel und vielleicht sogar dilettantisch wirken. Doch wir von der Planung sind stolz auf das was unsere Member innerhalb der letzten Woche gelernt haben und in wie fern sie sich verbessern konnten. 

In diesem Sinne ein offizielles Lob an unser Projekt Team.

 

Falls auch jemand von euch sich gern an unserem Projekt beteiligen möchte, könnt Ihr euch gern per PN bei uns melden. Wir freuen uns immer wenn wir neue Unterstützung für das Projekt gewinnen können.

 

MFG. Antarius-Angel

Freie Falken

Babylon 6 Projekt


----------



## Antarius-Angel (29. Oktober 2017)

Hi, da ja nun eine große Convention von Star Citizen zu Ende ging möchte ich euch auf ein Video aufmerksam machen das ein YouTuber Namens Astro Sam zu diesem Thema erstellt hat:

https://youtu.be/Hbiitd1eRmM

 

Ich finde seine Videos immer sehr gelungen und falls jemand hier mehr über Star Citizen erfahren möchte kann ich seinen Kanal nur empfehlen. Die Erklärungen sind stets verständlich und vor allem informativ.

Außerdem könnt Ihr euch so einen guten Überblick vom Spiel machen, da hier fiele Technische Details erklärt werden die derzeit für das Spiel in Arbeit sind. 

 

Diese Meldung hat mal ausnahmsweise keinen Bezug zu unserem Projekt, hoffe es ist für euch dennoch informativ.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (1. November 2017)

Guten Tag,

 

seit unserem letzten Status Update sind einige Monate vergangen, darum möchte ich hier den aktuellen Status des Projekts wiedergeben:

 

*Konzept des Projekts - Status: Aktualisierung*

Unser Konzept mag als solches ausgereift und fertig Entwickelt sein, muss jedoch regelmäßig mit den neuen Informationen die während der Entwicklung bekannt gemacht werden abgeglichen werden. Zuletzt in Bezug auf das Kolonisierungsprogramm des Projekts.

 

*Mitglieder Werbung - Status: Gelb*

Derzeit haben wir 18 Organisationen für das Projekt begeistern können, im Verlauf des letzten Halbjahres haben wir einige Organisationen die wir bis dahin hatten verloren aufgrund Projekt interner Unstimmigkeiten. Diese führten dazu, dass vereinzelt Organisationen das Projekt aus eigenem Antrieb verließen. Die übrigen Organisationen verblieben im Projekt, wenn auch mit geringer Aktivität aufgrund der eher langsamen Entwicklung des Spiels (ausbleiben von 3.0 bis zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt).

 

*Verbündeten Werbung &#8211; Status: Rot*

Derzeit haben wir leider erst 17 Organisationen die sich dem Projekt als Verbündete angeschlossen haben. Besonders innerhalb des letzten Halbjahres haben wir hier kaum nennenswerte Fortschritte erzielen können. Wir hoffen von mit Hilfe einer neuen werbe Strategie nächstes Jahr hier wieder mehr vorschritte zu erzielen.

 

*Freelancer Werbung &#8211; Status: Grün*

Obwohl es uns nicht so leicht fällt Verbündete oder Mitglieder für das Projekt zu gewinnen, scheint die Anzahl von einzelnen Spielern die sich für das Projekt interessieren von allein zu steigen. Hier hilft uns natürlich das bis lang gute Image was wir bereits aufbauen konnten. Wir hoffen in Zukunft hier weiter hin so gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

 

*Projekt Crew Mitglieder Werbung &#8211; Status: Gelb*

Bis lang bietet das Projekt keine Tätigkeiten für PCM an, darum sind wir erfreut, dass sich dennoch vereinzelt bereits einige Spieler für diesen Posten beworben haben. Wir hoffen, dass wir diese Spieler im Verlauf der noch sehr langen Entwicklungsphase weiterhin für das Projekt begeistern können. Zu diesem Zweck haben wir bis lang 2 Geschichten Veröffentlicht und sind an der Planung für einen dritten und finalen vierten Band. Der Erste ist seit kurzem sogar Komplet bei YouTube abrufbar.

 

*Marketing / PR &#8211; Status: Rot*

Auch wenn es uns schwerfällt dies nach zwei Jahren Aktivität zuzugeben, unsere Marketing und PR Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten sind noch immer ziemlich rückständig. Das einzige womit wir überzeugen können ist ein Solides Konzept, sowie einige Fakten die zu unserem Projekt passen.
Dessen ungeachtet mangelt es uns noch immer an Linguisten für die Übersetzungen und fähige Sprecher für die Werbevideos. Auch Grafiker für eine Verbesserung der Informationsmappen sind derzeit leider sehr begrenzt.

 

Soweit der aktuelle Status  des Projekts, ich hoffe es war für einige von euch interessant und dass euer Vertrauen in das Projekt auch weiterhin Bestand hat (soweit vorhanden).

In diesem Sinne einen guten November Start. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (2. Dezember 2017)

*Star Citizen Babylon 6 Projekt News 02.12.2017: Rückblick 2017*

Das aktuelle und bald schon vergangene Jahr, war für unser Projekt sehr kontroverses. 
Wir hatten einige Erfolge, aber auch einige Misserfolge.

In diesen News, möchten wir euch einen Einblick in unser Projekt gewähren in dem wir euch ein wichtigen Ereignis vor Augen führen. 

Wir hoffen dieser Rückblick euch gefallt. 

Besucht auch ruhig unser Forum und schaut euch die übrigen News zu unserem Projekt an. 
Sie sind wie auch diese hier in Deutsch und Englisch vorhanden: freie-falken.de/index.php/Board/42-News-Bereich/



*Probleme und Desaster im Jahr 2017*

Wir könnten jetzt beginnen aufzuzählen, wie viele Organisationen wir in diesem Jahr verloren haben, doch das wäre ein alter Hut. Bereits im letzten Jahr bedienten wir uns dieser Thematik um Interesse an unserem Projekt zu wecken. Dieses Jahr möchten wir stattdessen berichten, wie es dazu kam, dass wir (und jetzt kommt die Nachricht die einige Kritiker bestimmt freut) ein Viertel unserer Organisationen verloren.

Alles begann damit, dass wir eine neue Organisation in unser Projekt aufgenommen haben. Eine Organisation, dessen Namen wir hier nicht nennen wollen. Es geht uns nicht darum den Ruf von einer spezifischen Organisation zu beschmutzen, daher nennen wir sie daher einfach ORG.
Der Botschafter von ORG, war von sich wie von seinen Mitgliedern ziemlich überzeugt und hatte ein massives Problem mit seiner Ehemaligen Organisation. 

Aus ungeklärten Gründen, bezichtigte er einen Teil der Botschafter innerhalb des Rates, Mitglieder dieser Organisation zu sein.
Diese Anschuldigungen verliefen jedoch im Sande, es verblieb lediglich ein negativer Nachgeschmack.

Die Zeit verging und wir erhielten weitere neue Organisationen, bis wir 20 Mitglieder innerhalb des Projekts vereinen konnten, so viele wie nie zuvor bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt.
Zudem begannen einige Botschafter des Rats sich Gegenseitig zu unterstützen. So auch der Botschafter der ORG und ein Botschafter aus einer Organisation die Ihren Sitz an der Westküste der USA hat.

Etwa Mitte des Jahres, begann dann eine Organisation die sich auf Spionage und Rollenspiel spezialisiert hatte, Informationen von dem Botschafter der ORG zu verbreiten. 
Darunter auch eine Audio Aufzeichnung die ohne sein Wissen angefertigt wurde. Details hierzu sind nebensächlich, Tatsache war, dass dieser Botschafter / der auch der Leader war, sich negativ über andere Mitglieder des Projekts und deren Botschafter äußerte.

Dies führte zum Unmut bei einigen Botschaftern, da sie Ihre Neutralität durch den Vorwurf der Spionage gefährdet sahen.

Davon unabhängig verließen einige Mitglieder das Projekt.
Delaney&#8217;s Trading and Logistic LLC. Löste sich zu Gunsten einer größeren Gemeinschaft auf.
Unitybeing verabschiedete sich, nach einem Disput über die Verkaufspolitik von CIG.

Während dieser Zeit, der Unruhe, fühlte sich eines der Führenden Mitglieder von Auxilium durch die nicht enden wollenden Berichte (die andeuten er könnte in irgendeiner Form mit einer anderen Organisation in Verbindung stehen oder gar für sie spionieren) dazu genötigt seinen Botschafter innerhalb des Projekts zu übergehen. In eigen Regie forderte er einen Ausschluss der ORG.

Die Architektur unseres Projekts gestattete einen solchen Verstoß jedoch nicht und so blieben seine Bemühungen fruchtlos. In folgender Konsequenz beschloss er daher seine Gemeinschaft vom Babylon 6 Projekt zu trennen. Zum einen um ein Statement zu setzen und zum anderen um seine Organisation vor weiteren Anschuldigungen zu schützen.

Weitere Mitglieds Organisationen, nahmen diese Entscheidung zum Anlass, eine finale Lösung für das Problem betreffend der ORG zu fordern. Nach mehreren teils heftigen Debatten verließ die ORG das Projekt aus eigenem Antrieb.

Letztlich verließ uns zudem die Organisation Star Citizen Türk, unabhängig von diesem Vorfall.



*Zu guter Letzt die guten Dinge*

Im vergangenen Jahr konnten wir einige schöne Konzepte ausarbeiten, die sobald das Projekt einmal startet unseren Unterstützern viel Freude bereiten werden.
So haben wir Details zum Politik System geklärt, Krisen überwunden und sind daraus stärker hervorgegangen. So sind derzeit 21 Organisationen als Mitglieder innerhalb des Projekts vertreten und 17 Organisationen als Verbündete, sowie mehreren die sich zumindest jetzt noch nicht entscheiden möchten.
Auch konnten wir unsere Ideen zum Black Board präzisieren und letztlich sogar eine kleine Geschichte produzieren. Eine englische Übersetzung hier von ist derzeit in Arbeit.

Das größte für uns ist jedoch, dass die aktuelle Entwicklung des Spiels, unsere Annahmen unterstützt und noch keine Information unser Projekt gefährdet. Im Gegenteil, dank der zahlreichen neuen Informationen zur Mechanik der Pioneer und der Außenposten, sind wir optimistisch wie nie zuvor.
Nicht zu Letzt, aufgrund der Zahlreichen Positiven Rückmeldungen, die unser Projekt im vergangenen Jahr erhalten hat. Sogar für die eher unliebsamen Outsider haben sich vereinzelt Organisationen im Deutschen und Englisch Sprachigen Raum gemeldet.

Soweit unsere letzte News für dieses Jahr, wir danken euch allen und wünschen euch schöne Feiertage.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antarius-Angel (11. Januar 2018)

Hier eine Beschreibung des Projekts, dies mal in vollständigen Sätzen und nicht in form von Stichpunkten.
Eventuell hilft dies ja dem einen oder anderen, Fragezeichen zu beantworten die noch existieren.
 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1K_vnBT1stD1g0TJJWgof0GaxgKyp50A-


----------



## Antarius-Angel (12. September 2018)

[SIZE=12pt]Guten Tag,[/SIZE]
 

[SIZE=12pt]unsere Gemeinschaft der Freien Falken ist ziemlich klein und Aufgrund der Inaktivität unseres "Leiters" Muloca können wir derzeit auch nur am Wochenende Mitglieder aufnehmen. Dennoch würden wir uns freuen wenn Ihr unserer Organisation eine Chance geben würdet.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Unsere Struktur ist Dezentral, das bedeutet es gibt keinen echten Anführer, daher die Anführungsstriche. Wir sehen unsere Organisation eher als eine Schulkasse an in der wir gemeinsam das Spiel kennenlernen und dabei Spaß haben können.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Außerdem sind die meisten unserer Mitglieder zu alt um sich von anderen noch etwas auf Dauer sagen zu lassen. Wir bevorzugen statt dessen ein Gruppen bis Raid System ähnlich wie man es aus World of Warcraft kennt. (bitte keine Steine werfen)[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Im Klartext bedeutet dies, dass die Organisation gemeinschaftlich Raumschiffe erwirbt und diese können von allen Mitgliedern genutzt werden wenn sie die notwendige Crew zusammen bekommen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Aktuell besteht unser Fuhrpark aus einer bunten Mischung von verschiedenen Raumschiffen aus allen möglichen Bereichen, hier eine Übersicht:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://freie-falken.de/index.php/Thread/485-Freie-Falken-Flotte/[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]In der Regel übernimmt ein Kapitän die Verantwortung und sucht sich aus der Gemeinschaft der freien Falken seine Crew zusammen. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Anschließend übernimmt er oder sie aus dem Organisationsfuhrpark ein passendes Raumschiff.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Wenn mehrere Kapitäne gemeinsam auf eine Mission gehen ist dies einem Raid gleich gestellt da dies zum Teil 12 und mehr Spieler Erfordert.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Die Organisation der freien Falken gibt hier bei nicht vor welcher Spieler das sagen hat, hierfür ist eine Absprache innerhalb der Gruppe bzw. des Raids notwendig.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Wir legen daher viel Wert auf Absprache und Kommunikation.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Soweit zu dem wie unsere Gemeinschaft aufgebaut ist.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Solltet Ihr Interesse haben könnt Ihr euch gern bei uns bewerben, bitte bedenkt jedoch das eine Aufnahme nur am Wochenende möglich ist.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Auch könnt Ihr uns gern in unserem Discord besuchen:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]https://discord.gg/KKxRVty[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Solltet Ihr noch Fragen haben könnt Ihr mich gern hier anschreiben oder eure Fragen in unserem Discord einreichen. [/SIZE]


----------



## Antarius-Angel (25. September 2018)

Hi wir suchen für unser Projekt noch unterstützung im hinblick auf den PR bereich. Falls jemand von euch lust hat bei uns mitzumachen, schreibt mich hier einfach an. ^^


----------



## Antarius-Angel (10. Oktober 2018)

Hi falls Ihr mal lesen möchtet  wie eventuell das Spiel star citizen einmal wird, hier eine kleine Story:

 

Vorwort:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ryY26oNFJxF6GHkkQ9Ti8BlnuEOy-ATV/view?usp=sharing

 

Prolog:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p3Py41DiUjDmDRadjBu62ECrW73pi-xn/view?usp=sharing

 

Kapitel 1:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10nFmTputlD0tpieBcyFv_zxDPs7X_MmR/view?usp=sharing

 

Kapitel 2:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1po0ZnFwLGCZO_0kfzK1glyxQRUXAhAB6/view?usp=sharing

 

Kapitel 3:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NVQle4SrvSIFL4w8QJpgVx-48YIzEO8q/view?usp=sharing

 

Reiseführer:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tivV9wUFD7qn9gbXqpLnvv8_Su5JKil0/view?usp=sharing

 

Kapitel 4:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qccw9JOwGQhubmb5xflV9xPbZ5211yWo/view?usp=sharing

 

Kapitel 5:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bh_dShxRYqYhgx19JLrZ7ToQRqcZO18M/view?usp=sharing

 

Kapitel 6:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iH2EnKcChj1QJbvRim91V8wgw0QaU0q0/view?usp=sharing

 

Kapitel 7:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFrZG1rDeU7o9NZiC0SXO3rxCeohFP2M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Antarius-Angel (22. Juni 2019)

Okay hier nach (sehr) langer Bearbeitungszeit endlich unsere neue Teaser Präsentation:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KBLC8kvuYzFflCCqPkNk9dI7zkMgqk7e
 
Die Präsentation ist sehr umfangreich und besteht aus mehreren Teilen. 
 
Hier die einzelnen Teile zum nachschlagen:
 
1. Grundlagen: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LnHw8z4pq_K1JLJxynGIFU7TVgCQwzpu
12 Folien
 
2. Vorbereitung-Phase: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ewKorK43T6otZ5aidK7nbVM_YmeIFKSl
38 Folien
 
3. Start-Phase: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BgafSge9daYC4jRMjTXdq51wHw7OTKXr
23 Folien
 
4. Politik: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mRh6L0AxKVU0f4egyD2n3GGb5VUOPvq8
7 Folien 
 
5. Projekt-Crew Station-Phase https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lRjpj3kS_jZ0bPQRmUoO37PxMIz0UQq3
7 Folien
 
6. Projekt-Veranstaltungen https://drive.google.com/open?id=1n-yY05QfRFXlem4ETBcZNfgD3MDRFeph
14 Folien
 
 
 
Aktuell ist unser Hauptaugenmerk die Vorbereitung-Phase, da wir hier die meiste Arbeit haben werden um das Projekt ins rollen zu bringen.
 
Falls jemand zu einem der anderen Themen gern mehr Informationen hätte, sagt bitte bescheid, wir werden euch gern mehr Informationen bieten.
 
Auch sind wir bereit auf Fragen und Kritik zu reagieren, so ist es uns bewusst das einige Folien aktuell noch etwas wild bzw﻿. leer aussehen. 
 
Mit der Zeit hoffen wir, dass CIG uns hier mehr Material bietet, damit wir diese Offenen Bereiche ebenfalls füllen können.


----------

